# Nuevo vendedor Or et d'argent. Cosas que no cuadran...



## maragold (2 Feb 2015)

*Edito (6/2/2015):* Aunque mantendré el post original (debajo), voy a hacer un resumen de los diferentes usuarios que utiliza o ha utilizado para sus (presuntas) estafas.

En Burbuja:
Or et d'Argent (haciéndose pasar por Luismi López - Luismi_lopez1976@outlook.es) - http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/members/or-et-d-argent.html
Ivan Arnau - http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/members/ivan-arnau.html
Kitleron (sin confirmar) - http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/members/kitleron.html

En eBay:
Vlctangibles2014 - vlctangibles2014en ebay
El rincón del Siglo XX 2013 - el_rincon_del_sigloxx2013 on eBay
El rincón del Siglo XX 2014 - el_rincon_del_sigloxx2014 on eBay
Maya04.05 (sin confirmar, es el usuario del forero Kitleron) - http://www.ebay.com/usr/maya04.05
Bullimarke (sin confirmar) - http://www.ebay.com/usr/bullimarke
es2014_numis (sin confirmar) - http://www.ebay.com/usr/es2014_numis

En MilAnuncios:
Or et d'Argent - http://www.milanuncios.com/tienda/plpk-21852.htm
El Rincón del Siglo XX - http://www.milanuncios.com/tienda/el-rincon-del-sigloxx-17327.htm

En Segundamano:
Luismi López - http://www.segundamano.es/particulares/?pid=11665735


*Aquí el mensaje original que escribí (2/2/2015):*

Desde hace unas semanas hay un nuevo vendedor en el hilo de metales. Su nick es Or et d'argent

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/members/or-et-d-argent.html

Edito para añadir que también opera con este nick:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/members/ivan-arnau.html

Ante las dudas que ha despertado su tardanza en realizar los envíos a varios conforeros, he investigado un poco su perfil en esta nuestra querida Hinternec y lo que he visto no me ha gustado. Nada.

Datos.

1) En Burbuja se dió de alta el 14 de Diciembre de 2014. Publicó su primera oferta denominada "Vendo parte de mi colección" el día 18 de Diciembre.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/13108911-post1961.html

2) Ha publicado nuevas ofertas los días 29 de Diciembre, 13 de Enero y 25 de Enero.

3) No sé en qué momento nuestros compañeros le hicieron el pedido, pero es raro, raro, raro que a día 2 de Febrero no les hayan llegado las monedas si, tal como él indicó en su primer mensaje, estaba vendiendo "parte de su colección" y además indica en todo momento que están "disponibles"

4) Encuentro en Segundamano un vendedor con su mismo nombre y que da de alta dos anuncios de monedas de plata los días 10 y 11 de Diciembre de 2014.
Además aparece un número de teléfono.
Ubica sus ventas en Andorra (Teruel).
segundamano.es

5) Con ese mismo número de teléfono y el mismo nombre de "tienda" encontramos otro vendedor en Milanuncios.
MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Or et d´Argent SL - calle mayor arrabal 2 Cornella de Llobregat (Barcelona) - Tfno 688417072
HOY pone a la venta varias monedas, algunas como los canguros de oro a precios inusualmente bajos (concretamente el 1/4 de onza de oro... a precio de spot!!!)

Pero ojo a la dirección de la tienda, por un lado pone una dirección de Andorra (donde existe un centro comercial, podría ser que tenga una tienda física aquí?); pero por otro lado pone una dirección inexistente de Cornellá de Llobregat.
Aquí el centro comercial andorrano donde no parece que haya ninguna tienda del ramo... 
CCA - El centre | Centre Comercial Andorra

Lo curioso es que esa calle (Mayor Arrabal) únicamente existe en Teruel.

No sé, igual hoy me he levantado paranoico, pero me suena todo muy raro.

Espero impaciente el owned y que todo tenga una explicación.

Saludos

*Edito para añadir el post de HeuroVurvuja:*

Hola a todos.

He seguido este incidente de lejos, pero en vista de la información que ha puesto maragold he movido mis "hilos" y me he encontrado lo siguiente.

El número de cuenta que este señor proporciona en sus ventas (Milanuncios, Segundamano, Burbuja, etc) está a nombre de dos personas: IAA (hombre) y AEA (mujer).
IAA está dado de alta como autónomo del sector de la Fontanería en Faura. Tengo su dirección completa.
También tengo fotografías y personas de contacto de ambos.

Sus IPs de acceso coinciden con las de otro forero cuyo nick es exactamente su nombre (IA). Muy listo, no es.

Dicho forero (IA) se dió de alta en Julio de 2014 y abrió varios temas relacionados con la compra-venta de metales. En uno de ellos pregunta acerca de EMGOLDEX y en su último mensaje reconoce que ha entrado a formar parte de dicha estafa piramidal.

Creo que hay poco más que decir.

Como supongo que me leerás, si tu reacción es cabrearte y amenazarme te adelanto: pertenezco a un grupo de las fuerzas de seguridad dedicado a perseguir a personajillos como tú, así que ahórrate tu bilis.

Devuelve el dinero y cesa en tus actividades. 
Primer aviso.


----------



## John Galt 007 (2 Feb 2015)

Espero que no le hayas enviado ni un duro. Si es así, malas noticias.

Prefiero no hacer negocios con personas que no conozco o que no me dan confianza. Cuestion de tranquilidad.

Si alguien se mete en este foro y ofrece productos a un precio mas bajo que el mercado/inversiones ventajosas/empleo seguro y bien pagado/intereses elevados sin riesgo, etc... es con total seguridad un estafador.


----------



## xmaniac (2 Feb 2015)

Or et d´argent dijo:


> De verdad que siento estos comentarios, de todo corazon...a que mala hora publique mi anuncio!!!



siente de todo corazón pero no ofrece ninguna explicación plausible...y las monedas no llegan

de todas maneras, vendedor nuevo, sin reputación alguna, recién registrado, con precios anormalmente bajos y sin garantías de ningún tipo... y hablamos de Burbuja... sorprendente


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2015)

Yo sigo creyendo en él, llamadme iluso:

Me acaba de mandar las ofertas de febrero, y se puede pagar por pay pal, no os olvidéis.

Visionado de foto

Visionado de foto

Visionado de foto


----------



## maragold (2 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo sigo creyendo en él, llamadme iluso:
> 
> Me acaba de mandar las ofertas de febrero, y se puede pagar por pay pal, no os olvidéis.
> 
> Visionado de foto



Pues ojalá! Pero dile de mi parte (porque a mí no me ha contestado el privado del viernes pasado pidiendo información)... que unifique información, porque evidentemente si tiene varias tiendas (Segundamano, Milanuncios, Burbuja, ...) y cada una la publica con una dirección distinta... pues suena raro, raro... no?

Habéis hablado con él? Si tiene acento asturiano ya os digo yo que os vayáis despidiendo de la pasta...

Por cierto, cuando habéis escogido Paypal como forma de pago, *no os habrá pedido que hagáis el envío en modo regalo*, si no que va referenciado a un número de pedido u oferta concreta en internet, no???

Además, no hay un tiempo máximo para reclamar la pasta?

Por otra parte, en Paypal es fácil abrir una cuenta, acumular pasta, transferirla a otra cuenta... y luego a quién reclama Paypal en caso de estafa???

---------- Post added 02-feb-2015 at 20:02 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Yo sigo creyendo en él, llamadme iluso:
> 
> Me acaba de mandar las ofertas de febrero, y se puede pagar por pay pal, no os olvidéis.
> 
> ...



Bufff... el teléfono que aparece en el documento que adjuntas de Paypal (+376 870 300) es el de un restaurante (Centre Comercial Escale)...

Restaurantes | Turismo Andorra la Vieja


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2015)

Hombre lo mío han sido 160€, no es un derroche enorme, pero me jode como a cualquiera. 

No pagué por pay pal, si lo hubiera hecho te aseguro que la pasta me la devolvían los de pay pal, pues para eso cobran una comisión, para asegurar el envió y recepción del pedido.

En una ocasión por ebay lo use (el seguro de pay pal), y ellos se responsabilizaron de la ineptitud del vendedor y me repusieron todo el cash.

Si definitivamente es una estafa, pues el hombre es bastante fino haciéndola, ya que cada mes me envía ofertas actualizadas de las monedas, supongo que si fuera un estafador haría una liada parda durante unos días y desaparecería. Pero bueno, para eso andamos por aquí, para averiguarlo.

Un saludo


----------



## timi (2 Feb 2015)

pues leyendo por aquí , no tiene muy buena pinta ,,,, si el interesado tiene algo que decir ahora es el momento y aquí , sino mal asunto.


----------



## conde84 (2 Feb 2015)

Yo no se que creer,porque si es una estafa de verdad,se habria ido ya hace tiempo de aqui y no hubiese escrito nada mas,cosa que si ha hecho.
Yo creo que el tema es legal,pero no ha sabido llevarlo bien.


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2015)

Muchos vendedores "pro" estarán deseando que sea una estafa, por que si no pueden ir dedicándose a adiestrar perros truferos. 

Personalmente, tras la comunicación semanal que tengo con el vendedor, me parece una persona correcta.

Que usa el centro comercial andorrano de tapadillo como punto de entrega internacional y para evitarse el IVA...lo veo lógico.

Un bar mismo le valdría para ello, restaurante etc...

Que es todo un poco raro?...no me he puesto a investigar de donde sacan los otros "pro" las monedas, pero a saber también las vueltas que darán para obtener buenos precios.

Como mínimo tinta ha hecho correr de momento el susodicho 

Un saludo


----------



## Davalista (2 Feb 2015)

Publicidad ya tiene una poca, como sea de fiar triunfa como la coca cola


----------



## fff (2 Feb 2015)

Ofrece el Eagle 2015, y no sale hasta finales de marzo creo...
Reconozco que pense lo mismo que maragold, pero espero estar equivocado y sea un problema de tiempos...
Me gusta mas lo bueno conocido que lo mejor por conocer, si bien es cierto que todos a veces tenemos tentaciones y bajamos la guardia...


----------



## xmaniac (2 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Que usa el centro comercial andorrano de tapadillo como punto de entrega internacional y para evitarse el IVA...lo veo lógico.
> 
> Un bar mismo le valdría para ello, restaurante etc..



yo siempre he pensado que tenía que haber nacido en el planeta equivocado. en burbuja más o menos me sentía cómodo pero leo esto y se me cae el alma a los pies

ves lógico que un vendedor de metales preciosos, que para muchos son un seguro, ponga en sus anuncios un teléfono de un bar donde no se le puede contactar? que ponga una dirección irreal y cambiante para su negocio? que estafe a hacienda en sus ventas de manera que pueda repercutirte luego a ti a la hora de intentar hacer lo propio y no poder justificar el origen? facturas falsas? entregas más que muy tardías? explicaciones inexistentes en el mismo punto donde pretende ofrecer su producto, necesitando confianza plena por parte de sus compradores? generando completa inseguridad en clientes y no clientes?

yo no veo lógica otra cosa más que huir de ese vendedor como de la peste..


----------



## demokratos (2 Feb 2015)

Buff....sois un poco kamikazes enviando pasta a alguien sin referencias...Espero que todo salga bien al final.


----------



## Lord Vader (2 Feb 2015)

Iniciado por *paketazo* Ver Mensaje

_Que usa el centro comercial andorrano de tapadillo como punto de entrega internacional y para evitarse el IVA...lo veo lógico.

Un bar mismo le valdría para ello, restaurante etc._.



Es Andorra, pero la de aquí, la de Teruel. ¿Teruel punto de entrega internacional?:8: segundamano.es


----------



## John Galt 007 (3 Feb 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> Yo creo que un voto de confianza hay que darle. Incluso algunas webs de venta de onzas alemanas que estoy viendo esta semana tienen problemas para hacer llegar sus pedidos antes de un mes o mes y pico.



Si la persona a la que compras no tiene el producto en el almacén YA, y te lo manda inmediatamente después de confirmar el pago, mejor no comprar.


----------



## Sacaroso (3 Feb 2015)

La protección de Paypal fuera de eBay es muy escasa.
Mientras el vendedor pueda demostrar que el comprador ha recibido un envío suyo (como si es una piedra) todo lo demás les da igual.


----------



## maragold (3 Feb 2015)

Ha eliminado la dirección del centro comercial de Andorra en su ficha de 
Milanuncios.
Edito: permanece dicha dirección, no sé en qué momento me ha desaparecido al revisar su ficha.

Ha tenido actividad en Burbuja a última hora de la noche, pero sigue sin dar explicaciones públicas.

Espero que por privado os esté dando explicaciones coherentes.

Insisto en que tiene muy mala pinta.


----------



## paketazo (3 Feb 2015)

Yo lo último que sé de él es el correo de ayer a las 5 de la tarde con las ofertas para febrero que os he colgado. Lo anterior del viernes asegurándome que tendré las monedas.

Espero que esto haga suficiente publicidad para que de momento nadie le compre nada. 

Prefiero ser el único estafado, a formar parte de una bola de nieve dónde alguno se pudiera jugar "pasta gansa".

Si recibo noticias al respecto os lo haré saber, para bien o para mal.

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## maragold (3 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo lo último que sé de él es el correo de ayer a las 5 de la tarde con las ofertas para febrero que os he colgado. Lo anterior del viernes asegurándome que tendré las monedas.
> 
> Espero que esto haga suficiente publicidad para que de momento nadie le compre nada.
> 
> ...



Paketazo, podrías confirmarnos dónde se ubica la sucursal a la que habéis hecho el ingreso? En sus anuncios habla de pagos a través de La Caixa y de Cajamar.

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (3 Feb 2015)

Échale un vistazo a lo que te he enviado.

Un saludo


----------



## maragold (3 Feb 2015)

La oficina de La Caixa en la que ha ingresado la pasta paketazo está en Faura (Valencia).

Oficina 5083 Faura - Les Valls de la Caixa - Telefonos y direcciones


----------



## inver999 (3 Feb 2015)

Obviamente es un fraude, es imposible demorar tanto en los envios, asi haya hecho un primer pedido en Surinam, y luego el envio aquí en España, si además no ha hecho ningún envio a nadie. (nadie ha recibido o tiene nro de sgto del envio)


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (3 Feb 2015)

Hola a todos.

He seguido este incidente de lejos, pero en vista de la información que ha puesto maragold he movido mis "hilos" y me he encontrado lo siguiente.

El número de cuenta que este señor proporciona en sus ventas (Milanuncios, Segundamano, Burbuja, etc) está a nombre de dos personas: IAA (hombre) y AEA (mujer).
IAA está dado de alta como autónomo del sector de la Fontanería en Faura. Tengo su dirección completa.
También tengo fotografías y personas de contacto de ambos.

Sus IPs de acceso coinciden con las de otro forero cuyo nick es exactamente su nombre (IA). Muy listo, no es.

Dicho forero (IA) se dió de alta en Julio de 2014 y abrió varios temas relacionados con la compra-venta de metales. En uno de ellos pregunta acerca de EMGOLDEX y en su último mensaje reconoce que ha entrado a formar parte de dicha estafa piramidal.

Creo que hay poco más que decir.

Como supongo que me leerás, si tu reacción es cabrearte y amenazarme te adelanto: pertenezco a un grupo de las fuerzas de seguridad dedicado a perseguir a personajillos como tú, así que ahórrate tu bilis.

Devuelve el dinero y cesa en tus actividades. 
Primer aviso.


----------



## musu19 (3 Feb 2015)

HeuroVurvuja dijo:


> Como supongo que me leerás, si tu reacción es cabrearte y amenazarme te adelanto: pertenezco a un grupo de las fuerzas de seguridad dedicado a perseguir a personajillos como tú, así que ahórrate tu bilis.
> 
> Devuelve el dinero y cesa en tus actividades.
> Primer aviso.



Jajaja Grande!


----------



## conde84 (3 Feb 2015)

Pues despues de no dar aqui explicacion alguna,y lo dicho por heurovurvuja,no se yo si habra mucho mas que decir.
¿es este?
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...problemas-serios-paypal-aviso-navegantes.html


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (3 Feb 2015)

HeuroVurvuja dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> He seguido este incidente de lejos, pero en vista de la información que ha puesto maragold he movido mis "hilos" y me he encontrado lo siguiente.
> 
> ...





conde84 dijo:


> Pues despues de no dar aqui explicacion alguna,y lo dicho por heurovurvuja,no se yo si habra mucho mas que decir.
> ¿es este?
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...problemas-serios-paypal-aviso-navegantes.html



Bingo!
8:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Feb 2015)

¿Cuánto tiene inmovilizado este pájaro?


----------



## Jarel! (3 Feb 2015)

HeuroVurvuja, Paketazo, Maragold....... mil gracias y supongo que hablo en nombre de todos.

No soy un perfil activo en el foro ni he comprado a este señor pero me siento atacado como si lo hubiera hecho.

Da gusto estar, aprender o participar (aunque sea leyendo mas que escribiendo) a un grupo como este.

Y me dejo a muchos: fernandojcg, necho, miaavg, etc...


----------



## paketazo (3 Feb 2015)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Cuánto tiene inmovilizado este pájaro?



En mi caso 155€ creo que era aprox.

No es el maná del dinero pero admito que para ser fontanero lo ha echo muy bien desde el principio.

Incluso ha echado huevos al asunto al seguir promocionándose un día tras otro vía email, milanuncios, burbuja...

En cuanto a lo demás, pues toda la publicidad que se pueda dar al respecto para evitar más problemas pienso que es positivo.

Creo recordar que vendía incluso medias onzas de oro, y eso ya es un pastón ahora mismo.

Ya os digo que si por 155€ se evita un timo de mayores proporciones, pues no me importa ser el pardillo que ha picado. 

Un saludo y gracias por el hilo y las informaciones a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2015)

Hasta donde yo sé los afectados somos tres. Un conocido "metalero" se ha puesto en contacto conmigo y me ha indicado que él también está en el "paquete". Por razones obvias, voy a respetar su identidad y ya será él si decide darse a conocer. En cualquier caso, yo estoy haciendo las gestiones oportunas para recuperar mí dinero y sino pues habrá una denuncia conjunta... Así que esos "pollos" ya pueden devolver la "pasta" o ellos mismos.

Aprovecho para agradecer la ayuda ofertada por varios conforeros, tanto aquí como en privado. Y siendo una situación negativa, no vamos a negar lo que es evidente, al menos ha servido para que la cadena de afectados no creciera y eso, aunque a mí no me "consuele", no deja de ser positivo.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (3 Feb 2015)

Pienso que habria que poner en conocimiento de la autoridad (Guardia Civil-Policia Nacional) de la forma de proceder de este presunto PAJARRACO y sobre todo unirse los que estais afectados por la posible estafa, poniendo la correspondiente denuncia, porque la union hace la fuerza.
Cuando pongais dicha denuncia pedir copia de la misma y os la vais pasando los unos a los otros el numero de la misma,
EDITO: *Y HACER CONSTAR EN VUESTRA DENUNCIA EL NUMERO DE DENUNCIA DE LOS OTROS FOREROS*
con el objeto de que el juzgado que se haga cargo de la misma tenga en sus poder todas.
Otra cosa interesante seria que alguien comunicara en todas las web donde se esta anunciado sus ventas, el posible estafador, con el objeto de que retiren los anuncios y no siga estafando y robando

---------- Post added 03-feb-2015 at 15:12 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hasta donde yo sé los afectados somos tres. Un conocido "metalero" se ha puesto en contacto conmigo y me ha indicado que él también está en el "paquete". Por razones obvias, voy a respetar su identidad y ya será él si decide darse a conocer. En cualquier caso, yo estoy haciendo las gestiones oportunas para recuperar mí dinero y sino pues habrá una denuncia conjunta... Así que esos "pollos" ya pueden devolver la "pasta" o ellos mismos.
> 
> Aprovecho para agradecer la ayuda ofertada por varios conforeros, tanto aquí como en privado. Y siendo una situación negativa, no vamos a negar lo que es evidente, al menos ha servido para que la cadena de afectados no creciera y eso, aunque a mí no me "consuele", no deja de ser positivo.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola *fernando*, estabamos escribiendo los dos al mismo tiempo y con el mismo pensamiento, con un minuto de diferencia.


----------



## timi (3 Feb 2015)

tela, sois la ost. , aunque solo pertenezca al grupo de resquillón , me enorgullezco enormemente de todos vosotros,,,,:Aplauso:


----------



## oinoko (3 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo sigo creyendo en él, llamadme iluso:
> 
> Me acaba de mandar las ofertas de febrero, y se puede pagar por pay pal, no os olvidéis.
> 
> Visionado de foto



Las fotos que te mandaba este personaje ni siquiera eran suyas, no me ha costado mucho encontrarlas:

2013 American Silver Eagle Bullion Coins Log 2nd Best June Sales | SCT

2014 American Silver Eagles Limited in Sales Start | Coin News

Saludos.


----------



## fini (3 Feb 2015)

Buenas tardes, nunca había participado en el foro aunque si suelo entrar bastante, por lo que estoy leyendo se va confirmando la estafa, la compra que realice fueron 422 euros.
Si pensáis en tomar medidas conjuntas os rogaría que contéis conmigo.
saludos.

pd. Yo compra la hice por milanuncios y el pago por la caixa.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2015)

Pues, ya somos cuatro e imagino que hay unos cuantos más en el "anonimato"... Le tengo en cuenta fini.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (3 Feb 2015)

fini dijo:


> Buenas tardes, nunca había participado en el foro aunque si suelo entrar bastante, por lo que estoy leyendo se va confirmando la estafa, la compra que realice fueron 422 euros.
> Si pensáis en tomar medidas conjuntas os rogaría que contéis conmigo.
> saludos.
> 
> pd. Yo compra la hice por milanuncios y el pago por la caixa.



Pues te aconsejo que te dirijas a una comisaria de Policia y presentes la correspondiente denuncia, te llevas el resguardo del ingreso en el banco con el objeto de que el policia que te haga la misma saque fotocopia de ella y lo pueda adjuntar.
Cuando firmes la denuncia le dices al policia que quieres una copia de la misma, con el objeto de que cuando te llame el juzgado te acuerdes y quizas busques un abogado, aun cuando despues no lo hagas y si os poneis todos los posibles afectados de acuerdo, le das a los mismo el numero de tu denuncia, con el objeto que cuando ellos hagan lo que tu, puedan declarar que otra persona en tal sitio tambien fue afactada por dicha estafa y que puso tambien otra con numero de diligencias XXXXy entonces el juzgado mas proximo al domicilio de este presunto estafador llevara el caso. 
Todo esto que te explico te lo dice uno que entiende de ello.
Otra cosa muy importante que debes de hacer es ponerte en contacto inmediatamente con milanuncios y comunicar el caso del posible estafacor, porque tu eres uno de los afectados, con el objeto de que quiten los anuncios que tenga puestos y no siga estafando.


.


----------



## Sacaroso (3 Feb 2015)

Pues yo en vez de avisar inmediatamente a milanuncios pondría un anuncio avisando para que se pasen por aquí los afectados.
A ver si juntando todos los casos le cae un buen puro.


----------



## Or et d´argent (3 Feb 2015)

Buenas tardes señores, después de poner el foro patas arriba, y leer por encima lo que dicen de mi, expongo:
1º Ni tengo un bar, ni mi mvl es de un bar, ni soy fontanero, y ceo que se me olvida algo.

2º Después de contar unos 20 comentarios o mas solo tengo un mensaje por privado del señor Fernando. Mucho interés en opinar y ninguno en enterarse.

3º Todos los "afectados" por el retraso se tratan de pedidos realizados entre el 15 y el 1 de FEBRERO ( estamos a día 3 )

4º Después de ver que algunas monedas se me retrasaban y a fin de poder cumplir con los 3 o 4 pedidos "colgados" me pose en contacto con Andres para pedirle las monedas que me faltan para cumplir esta semana. Se le puede preguntar.

5º Todos los envios de Diciembre fueron Ok! donde están las 4 o 5 valoraciones, será que queda mal valorar a uno nuevo?? 

6º Los insultos gratuitos al principio me molestaron pero cuando vi que insultaban a Necho también digo " esto aquí es normal "

7º Lo de entrar con un nombre falso, bueno....como todos.

8º Lo de no contestar las criticas, pues bueno, por privado he podido exponer mis razones, pero siempre desde el respeto.

9º Luego que no te parecen bien los tiempos de espera?? pues no pasa nada pides la devolución del importe y solucionado.

Y AHORA PREGUNTO: De que se me acusa??? Con lo fácil que es hablar por privado cada caso...





Espero haver sido claro y respetuoso, me gustaría que nadie se sintiera ofendido.

---------- Post added 03-feb-2015 at 16:29 ----------

Ahora, señores vuelvo al trabajo...por privado esta noche contestare gustosamente.


----------



## Parri (3 Feb 2015)

Es que a quién se le ocurre en burbuja y con metaleros......aquí solo puedes acabar escaldado.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (3 Feb 2015)

Or et d´argent dijo:


> Buenas tardes señores, después de poner el foro patas arriba, y leer por encima lo que dicen de mi, expongo:
> 1º Ni tengo un bar, ni mi mvl es de un bar, ni soy fontanero, y ceo que se me olvida algo.
> 
> 2º Después de contar unos 20 comentarios o mas solo tengo un mensaje por privado del señor Fernando. Mucho interés en opinar y ninguno en enterarse.
> ...



*Estoy siguiendo el tema, y realmente me parece lo más alucinante que he visto en Burbuja ...y mira que se ven cosas raras!

No soy de los afectados. Pero considero que la cosa y el hombre tienen unas características que no lo hacen nada recomendable. 

Desde bloqueos en su cuenta Paypal-Ebay, a decir que está liquidando su patrimonio o colección, a comprometerse en compraventas que no le funcionan y terminar comprándole a Necho para evitar lo que veía que se le venía encima. 

Personalmente, creo que no se ha explicado antes porque debía estar "ligando" una operación mayor (se le habrá ido ya al traste) para darse el piro. 

No es de confianza, aquí hay mucho marro 

EDITO: no será Fem reencarnado??? :XX::XX::XX:*


----------



## demokratos (3 Feb 2015)

Or et d´argent dijo:


> Buenas tardes señores, después de poner el foro patas arriba, y leer por encima lo que dicen de mi, expongo:
> 1º Ni tengo un bar, ni mi mvl es de un bar, ni soy fontanero, y ceo que se me olvida algo.
> 
> 2º Después de contar unos 20 comentarios o mas solo tengo un mensaje por privado del señor Fernando. Mucho interés en opinar y ninguno en enterarse.
> ...




Muy curioso. Noto que no desmiente ser el usuario "Ivan Arnau". Resulta que dice además se pone en contacto con Necho para comprar las monedas que no tiene y que Necho puede confirmar/desmetir...me imagino que tendrá los datos de contacto para enviarles las monedas.

Voy preparando más palomitas.

---------- Post added 03-feb-2015 at 17:10 ----------




Dekalogo10 dijo:


> EDITO: no será Fem reencarnado??? :XX::XX::XX:



Pues a mi también se me ha pasado por la cabeza. El desparpajo que tiene recuerda mucho la forma de proceder de aquel individuo. A algunos foreros, que acabo engañándoles y el tema acabó en los tribunales, les tuvo esperando meses las monedas que nunca llegaban. Así que armaros de paciencia.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Feb 2015)

Hotia, ese tío el famoso

Yo tuve tratos con el vía eBay, le hice varias compras, conforme pasaba el tiempo no recibía ningún pedido, le envíaba mensaje para preguntar sobre los pedidos y respondía muy educadamente, pero siempre daba largas, lo pillé en varios porque me daba las mismas excusas (como que ya tiene un borrador con excusas que envía según las soliciten).

Como ya no lo tenía nada claro, pedí la devolución del dinero, las que pagué por PayPal ningún problema, PayPal me devolvió íntegramente el importe casi al momento (ya lo tenían fichado).

Sólo le hice una compra vía ingreso a cuenta y fué la que me costó más, de hecho me tuve que conformar con monedas que no había pedido, pero que tenía en stock, al final, compré monedas más caras que el precio de mercado (por ejemplo, no es lo mismo un panda que una filarmónica), pero recibí la misma cantidad de plata acordada y lo más importante, no eran falsas.

Todo eso a fuerza de insistir constantemente y avisarle al vendedor sobre que prepararas la denuncia y que se hará efectiva en una cantidad de tiempo razonable.

Creo que tuve suerte, porque no perdí nada y las monedas pagadas las recibí (quitando la pérdida de valor entre el premium de las monedas compradas y monedas recibidas).

Atentos al eBay, tiene varios usuarios y no vayáis a caer por error, pero si os fijáis bien, enseguida detectaréis a dichos usuarios.

Como opinión personal, creo que el tío quiso montar un negocio de este tipo sin un duro y va cogiendo dinero de unos pedidos para pagar pedidos atrasados, tal y como lo está haciendo nuestro gobierno con la deuda pública y ya sabéis como terminará esto.

A mí me tardó casi 3 meses y eso fué insistiendo mucho, así que ya sabéis, preparad la denuncia (reunir datos de la transacción y redactar el suceso) y contactar con él, de perdidos, preguntadle el stock que tiene y conformaros con alguna moneda que tenga y que les pueda enviar al momento (ojito, envía correo postal sin certificar, eso también ocasiona problemas, os los repito, yo tuve mucha suerte).

Por cierto, a mediados de diciembre me envió un catálogo de monedas y precios por email ::, pero con otro nombre de "tienda", ahora no lo tengo a mano, a ver si por la noche se lo envío a Fernando para que lo cuelgue (que yo no sé cómo hacerlo).

Saludos y suerte


----------



## maragold (3 Feb 2015)

maragold dijo:


> Desde hace unas semanas hay un nuevo vendedor en el hilo de metales. Su nick es Or et d'argent
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/members/or-et-d-argent.html
> 
> ...





HeuroVurvuja dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> He seguido este incidente de lejos, pero en vista de la información que ha puesto maragold he movido mis "hilos" y me he encontrado lo siguiente.
> 
> ...





Or et d´argent dijo:


> Buenas tardes señores, después de poner el foro patas arriba, y leer por encima lo que dicen de mi, expongo:
> 1º Ni tengo un bar, ni mi mvl es de un bar, ni soy fontanero, y ceo que se me olvida algo.
> 
> 2º Después de contar unos 20 comentarios o mas solo tengo un mensaje por privado del señor Fernando. Mucho interés en opinar y ninguno en enterarse.
> ...




Rogaría que respondieses punto por punto a lo que aquí denunciamos HeuroVurvuja y yo.

Si no eres un estafador y simplemente eres un chapuzas, pues oye, devuelves el dinero o envías las monedas... y tan amigos.

Pero vamos, que tienes la cara como el cemento armado es algo obvio.

Un saludo


----------



## Vize (3 Feb 2015)

devuelve la pasta , segundo aviso


----------



## oinoko (3 Feb 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Hotia, ese tío el famoso
> 
> Atentos al eBay, tiene varios usuarios y no vayáis a caer por error, pero si os fijáis bien, enseguida detectaréis a dichos usuarios.



Si te acuerdas de los nicks que tiene este individuo en Ebay y los cuelgas te pongo 20 thanxs.


----------



## allan smithee (3 Feb 2015)

Para timar también hay que valer. Menudo aplomo tiene el tipo.


----------



## necho (3 Feb 2015)

Or et d´argent dijo:


> 4º Después de ver que algunas monedas se me retrasaban y a fin de poder cumplir con los 3 o 4 pedidos "colgados" me pose en contacto con Andres para pedirle las monedas que me faltan para cumplir esta semana. Se le puede preguntar.



¿A cuál Andrés te refieres? porque si es a mí, con el apodo *Or et d´argent* no me has comprado absolutamente nada.




Or et d´argent dijo:


> 6º Los insultos gratuitos al principio me molestaron pero cuando vi que insultaban a Necho también digo " esto aquí es normal "



Si todo este follón y empuercamiento del hilo de compra-venta empezó fue por tu culpa. Si desde un inicio te hubieran dedicado un hilo propio, mucho antes te hubieran confrontado y mucho antes hubieras tenido que aparecer a dar explicaciones como lo estás haciendo ahora.

Y de paso nos hubiéramos ahorrado las batallas de ego y confrontaciones entre foreros clásicos.




Or et d´argent dijo:


> 7º Lo de entrar con un nombre falso, bueno....como todos.



¿Entonces cuales son tus otros apodos aquí en el foro? Porque eso de vender con uno y comprar con otro deja mucho que pensar de tu seriedad y fiabilidad. Yo le vendo monedas constantemente a otros foreros que también venden en el hilo de compra-venta y ellos usan siempre un solo apodo porque no tienen nada que ocultar.

Si el forero que cito no nos dice cual es su otro apodo estaré dispuesto a cooperar con las autoridades si se me requiere.


----------



## maragold (3 Feb 2015)

necho dijo:


> ¿A cuál Andrés te refieres? porque si es a mí, con el apodo *Or et d´argent* no me has comprado absolutamente nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Necho, por lo que ha informado HeuroVurvuja, su otro nick en el foro es Ivan Arnau, que coincide con el nombre del titular de la cuenta de La Caixa en la que han realizado los ingresos los conforeros (supuestamente) estafados. Ubicada en Faura (Valencia).

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/members/ivan-arnau.html


----------



## paketazo (3 Feb 2015)

Visionado de foto

Adjunto fecha del ingreso para desmentir que haya realizado el pedido a partir del día 15 de enero del presente año. Es bastante anterior y era la mísera cantidad de 10 onzas de plata Maple del 2014, nada del otro mundo, vamos que no eran dobles águilas de oro del 33

Un saludo


----------



## oinoko (3 Feb 2015)

Este individuo serviría para político, utiliza el mismo decálogo que utilizan los PPeros pillados con el maletín lleno de billetes que le acaba de dar el constructor de la rotonda.

1) Negarlo todo. Por activa y por pasiva
2) Hacerse el indignadísimo.
3) Decir que todo es un complot para aplastar su credibilidad.
4) Recordar todo lo que ha hecho gratuitamente por el país.
5) Recordar la lista de escándalos sociatas.
6) No mentar, ni contestar preguntas de aquello de lo que existen pruebas irrefutables y repetir los pasos 1 al 5 para todo lo demás.


Saludos


----------



## el_andorrano (3 Feb 2015)

Yo le he vendido a este sujeto y la dirección a la que se le envió su pedido es de la localidad de FXXXa como dice HeuroVurvuja.


----------



## paketazo (3 Feb 2015)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Yo le he vendido a este sujeto y la dirección a la que se le envió su pedido es de la localidad de Faura como dice HeuroVurvuja.



Supongo que con el dinero que le ingresamos te habrá comprado las monedas. Ahora la pregunta sería saber:

*¿Dónde coño están las putas monedas de los cojones?*

Un saludo *el_andorrano *he recibido el año lunar de el caballo de reino unido de oro, impoluta, gracias y las monedas de plástico dorado para mi hijo de perlas.

Un saludo


----------



## el_andorrano (3 Feb 2015)

Son compras de hace meses, no de ahora.

Además de unos precios bajísimos (que se pueden entender si quiere vender rápido) es sorprendente que ya ofrezca las libertades del 2015 cuando el pasado viernes hablando con el jefe de numismática del Banco de México nos dijo que en unas dos semanas empezarían a aceptar pedidos.

Me alegro que te guste el chocolate

Un saludo


----------



## demokratos (3 Feb 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> Si te acuerdas de los nicks que tiene este individuo en Ebay y los cuelgas te pongo 20 thanxs.



Te los puedo conseguir cuando tenga tiempo, pero debieron desaparecer y crear nuevos. 

El forero Renovatio le apoyaba en este foro, hacía negocios con él y le vendía también monedas en Ebay. Igual tiene algo que explicar.

A un forero le levantó 30.000 euros enviándole monedas falsas y la cosa acabó en los tribunales. 

La operativa era original. Vendía monedas coloreadas de tirada pequeña. Él y sus compinches se hacían con el lote entero. Ofrecían "planes de inversión" con un 20% de rentabilidad en 6 meses si le comprabas las monedas coloreadas. Él y sus compinches (usuarios de Ebay internacionales, que recuerde, uno en Chile, otro en Suiza, algunos en España, todos se hacían Power Sellers vendiéndose entre ellos), eran los únicos que vendían esas monedas. Al cabo de 6 meses te las recompraba un 20% más (en teoría) o te las guardabas. Ellos fijaban precios de venta muy superiores, así que cuando mirabas en Ebay qué precio tenían veías que se vendían por mucho más. Les levantamos toda la estafa y hay mucha info en la orósfera platónica. 

También vendió monedas muy baratas a perdida para ganarse la confianza de la gente, algunos nos aprovechamos  

Anunciaba una empresa de inversiones financieras "F-e-m investment bank", cuando se le indicó que no tenía licencia para ofrecer inversiones financieras amenazó con denuncias etc Todo fue muy cómico porque quedó con el culo al aire, aunque desgraciadamente estafó a algunos.


----------



## paketazo (3 Feb 2015)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Me alegro que te guste el chocolate
> 
> Un saludo



calla , calla...que si se entera de lo que tiene dentro para él pierden todo el valor.


----------



## allan smithee (3 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Supongo que con el dinero que le ingresamos te habrá comprado las monedas. Ahora la pregunta sería saber:
> 
> *¿Dónde coño están las putas monedas de los cojones?*
> 
> ...



Me imagino que hará lo siguiente:

1) Capta compradores ofreciendo un buen precio SIN TENER LA MERCANCÍA.
2) Con la pasta del comprador ya en su poder espera a que baje el mercado para comprarle al andorrano y sacarse un beneficio.
3) Si el mercado no baja lo suficiente, no compra nada y es cuando los clientes se empiezan a cagar en su estampa por la falta de noticias.
4) Si el cliente no insiste lo suficiente, él se acaba quedando con el dinero y las onzas.


----------



## asqueado (3 Feb 2015)

Quisiera comentar que hay que tener mucho cuidado, con publicar datos de este presunto estafador, la Ley Orgánica 15/1999 regula el derecho fundamental a la protección de datos y el nombre, los apellidos, la fecha de nacimiento, la dirección postal o la dirección de correo electrónico, el número de teléfono, el número de identificación fiscal, el número de matrícula del coche, la huella digital, el ADN, una foto-grafía, el número de seguridad social, ... son datos que identifican a una persona, ya sea directa o indirectamente, y solo se podran dar cuando una autoridad policial o judicial lo requiera.
El tiempo corre a su favor, mientras no existan denuncias contra el mismo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Feb 2015)

el_andorrano dijo:


> *Me alegro que te guste el chocolate:*
> 
> Un saludo



¡LO SABÍA! jajaja:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## demokratos (3 Feb 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Quisiera comentar que hay que tener mucho cuidado, con publicar datos de este presunto estafador, la Ley Orgánica 15/1999 regula el derecho fundamental a la protección de datos y el nombre, los apellidos, la fecha de nacimiento, la dirección postal o la dirección de correo electrónico, el número de teléfono, el número de identificación fiscal, el número de matrícula del coche, la huella digital, el ADN, una foto-grafía, el número de seguridad social, ... son datos que identifican a una persona, ya sea directa o indirectamente, y solo se podran dar cuando una autoridad policial o judicial lo requiera.
> El tiempo corre a su favor, mientras no existan denuncias contra el mismo.



Creo que sólo se ha hablado de un nick "Ivan Arnau" y de una localidad que no es dirección. Si su nombre coincide con el del nick no podemos hacer nada


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Feb 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> Si te acuerdas de los nicks que tiene este individuo en Ebay y los cuelgas te pongo 20 thanxs.



He estado hurgando en mis mensajes antiguos y puedo dar estos:

vlctangibles2014

el_rincon_del_sigloxx2014

bullimarke

Quizás ya no existan, pero puedes buscar intuitivamente, por ejemplo, "el_rincon_del_sigloxx2014" venía de "el_rincon_del_sigloxx2013" y me parece (no estoy seguro) que este a su vez de "el_rincon_del_sigloxx".

Actualmente está enviando publi a los emails como Bullion Market, corroboro que las monedas vienen de Valencia, no he buscado el sobre (los suelo guardar durante algún tiempo) para confirmar que la localidad sea la mencionada anteriormente por el_andorrano.

El detalle de Valencia encendió mis alarmas y recordé aquel caso del forer@ "kitleron", que también causó un revuelo por aquí al ofrecer Maples por debajo del precio mediante el usuario del eBay "maya04.05"

Quizás alguno recordarán que la foto que ponía en el eBay eran de unas Maples falsas, contacté con él y me envió las fotos reales de sus monedas, entonces yo le compré 5 onzas, he de decir que todo fue muy bien y lo valoré en su día positivamente:

trato con kitleron 

No sé por que, pero diría que hay alguna conexión, ya que dijeron anteriormente que es un tío y una tía, y la que me envió las onzas fue una tía.

Espero que haya ayudado en algo.

Saludos


----------



## asqueado (3 Feb 2015)

demokratos dijo:


> Creo que sólo se ha hablado de un nick "Ivan Arnau" y de una localidad que no es dirección. Si su nombre coincide con el del nick no podemos hacer nada



Efectivamente, todo correcto, pero ya sabes a que me refiero, mas vale prevenir que curar, luego pueden existir querellas sin ninguna necesidad.
Por MP me imagino que entre los afectados se iran contando detalles y datos, al objeto de que pongan la correspondiente denuncia, pero me da mucha mala leche ::::, pensar que habra mas incautos que esten cayendo de este presunto estafador, al no enterarse por este foro.
De verdad que siento lo que le han podido pasar a algunos foreros con este individuo, pero nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas, como metalero que soy, soy muy cauteloso.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (3 Feb 2015)

demokratos dijo:


> Anunciaba una empresa de inversiones financieras "F-e-m investment bank", cuando se le indicó que no tenía licencia para ofrecer inversiones financieras amenazó con denuncias etc Todo fue muy cómico porque quedó con el culo al aire, aunque desgraciadamente estafó a algunos.



*El nombre es sospechoso de nuevo (FEM....., ********, etc).*



allan smithee dijo:


> Me imagino que hará lo siguiente:
> 
> 1) Capta compradores ofreciendo un buen precio SIN TENER LA MERCANCÍA.
> 2) Con la pasta del comprador ya en su poder espera a que baje el mercado para comprarle al andorrano y sacarse un beneficio.
> ...



*Pues hace 3 años, un forero (adenia) abrió un hilo para recopilar información de sitios y gente segura donde comprar MPs. 

Lo curioso es que dió una buena calificación a una empresa (?) llamada Masterbullion, y que tenía como representante en España un individuo que se suponía era ********, un forero que había movido mucho revuelo como vendedor. 

Fuera fem o masterbullion, el proceder era muy parecido. Pedidos que se retrasaban meses, y líos del tipo que amenazaba con denunciar a los que en el foro mostraban su descontento, etc etc. 

Yo mismo le compré una vez, y tras un mes o más, recibí unas monedas en un sobre de los de carta normal unas monedas de plata que el cartero casi me dió en mano porque el sobre venía roto y con las monedas asomando 

El hilo y mi comentario están ahí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/5638998-post107.html

El proceder de este señor era parecido, excusas sin mucho sentido, declaraciones un tanto chulescas, como el perfil de alguien inmaduro y megalómano al estilo de El Pequeño Nicolás 

Pero ahí acaba el parecido, porque el vendedor del que hablo que tenía tienda física y residencia en Madrid*


----------



## demokratos (3 Feb 2015)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> *El nombre es sospechoso de nuevo (FEM....., ********, etc).*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La tienda no estaría en Sainz de Baranda? :XX:

Tenía tienda en Talavera y en Sainz de Baranda. 

Creo que ya se dijo en el foro que Masterbullion era él. Alguien le cazó el mismo número de teléfono.


----------



## maxkuiper (3 Feb 2015)

No le he comprado nada, pero muchas gracias a todos por informar.
(Especial mención a HeuroVurvuja)


----------



## Dekalogo10 (3 Feb 2015)

demokratos dijo:


> La tienda no estaría en Sainz de Baranda? :XX:
> 
> Tenía tienda en Talavera y en Sainz de Baranda.
> 
> Creo que ya se dijo en el foro que Masterbullion era él. Alguien le cazó el mismo número de teléfono.



Pues creo que sí. En mi caso me envió a distancia, pero creo que esa era la dirección, la de Sainz de Baranda. 

Medio foro sabía su dirección y teléfono. Aunque bueno, al teléfono no contestaba nunca 

Hay que ver la de personajes pintorescos que pululan por este mundo ...esperemos que lo actual acabe bien aunque pinte fatal. Entonces también pintaba fatal y por lo menos cada uno recibió sus monedas, al menos yo


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, el "amigo" me ha comentado que ha respondido a través del foro y no observo que me aporte "soluciones"... Le dije ayer que si no podía enviar el pedido porque no tenía la mercancía, pues lo mejor es que me devolviera el dinero y Santas Pascuas. A las "malas", lo tiene francamente mal...

Y otro "metalero" de pro, se me acaba de dirigir indicándome que también está entre los afectados. Como tengo el correo personal saturado, pues agradecería que tuvieran paciencia en la respuesta a aquellos que se me han dirigido. Es que además este individuo lo tiene mal, pues entre los afectados hay gente con vínculos con fuerzas de seguridad del Estado, Seguridad privada, abogados, etc.

Aparte que este foro no era el más adecuado para montar este tipo de "historias". En fin, emplacemos a este individuo para que diga públicamente cuándo piensa hacer los envíos a los afectados, tanto a los que hemos dado la "cara" como a los que han preferido el anonimato. Tiene poco tiempo para "arreglar" una situación que le puede reportar grandes problemas.

Agradezco la mayoría de los comentarios que son de apoyo y con ánimo de ayudar... Sin embargo, SI quiero hacer una "pequeña" matización: yo llevo muchos años comprando MPs y esto es lo más surrealista que me ha pasado y aún me sigue pareciendo "paranormal"... ¿Comprar a uno nuevo y con pocas valoraciones? Bien, la mayor parte de los que vendéis en el foro lo hicisteis en una PRIMERA VEZ... ¿No? Por tanto, también fue NECESARIO que la gente CONFIARA en vosotros, así que tampoco nos pasemos en demasía sobre si ha habido un exceso de "inocencia" y que, afortunadamente, ya perdí hace muchísimos años.

Por otro lado, hay que significar que este vendedor, poco recomendable en sus formas y comportamiento, parece que tiene alguna venta cerrada sin problemas. Eso es lo que me dio cierta confianza cuando me decidí a comprarle.

Antes de finalizar, decir que es reconfortante observar la Solidaridad que existe alrededor de este tema y eso es bueno, ya no por lo que ahora nos "toca" a algunos, sino porque en este país es necesario que haya gente que no se aborregue ante las situaciones adversas...

Saludos a todos.

Y otro afectado más que se me ha dirigido... Oro et d´argent me parece que tiene Vd. un problema bastante gordo y que debe solucionar lo antes posible. Además, le emplazo a que diga públicamente CUÁNDO piensa cumplimentar los pedidos o devolver su dinero a los afectados. Y también le advierto que NO va a tener mucho tiempo...


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (3 Feb 2015)

Edito: en vista de que nuestro chapuzas preferido Or et d'argent y su multinick sí que ha realizado un pedido y en espera de que haga frente a sus compromisos, retiramos la información. Temporalmente


----------



## Parri (3 Feb 2015)

Estoy flipando.....


----------



## maxkuiper (3 Feb 2015)

Me quito el sombrero señores... 

Yo encantado siempre con las fuerzas de seguridad del estado, si no fuera por su labor ... 

Así da gusto, nada más que añadir.


----------



## Or et d´argent (3 Feb 2015)

Porque solo tengo un privado???

---------- Post added 03-feb-2015 at 22:01 ----------

Donde están la gente que no recibo su pedido...los 4 que quedan que me manden por privado. Vamos ha zanjar esto.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2015)

Or et d´argent dijo:


> Porque solo tengo un privado???
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-feb-2015 at 22:01 ----------
> 
> Donde están la gente que no recibo su pedido...los 4 que quedan que me manden por privado. Vamos ha zanjar esto.



Yo le acabo de mandar un privado indicándole que es mejor que MAÑANA mismo proceda a DEVOLVER el dinero y no sabe Vd. las ganas que yo tengo de zanjar este enojoso asunto y que es extensible a las quejas recibidas. Realmente, no veo dónde reside el problema: no ha podido cumplir, pues devuelve el dinero y Santas Pascuas...


----------



## paketazo (3 Feb 2015)

Or et d´argent dijo:


> Porque solo tengo un privado???
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-feb-2015 at 22:01 ----------
> 
> Donde están la gente que no recibo su pedido...los 4 que quedan que me manden por privado. Vamos ha zanjar esto.



Yo ya te he dicho lo que hay en el mail/correo electrónico a media tarde. Quiero que quede constancia de toda la conversación que llevamos y este medio no me interesa para cerrar nada al respecto.

Lo que quieras arreglar hazlo vía mail ahora que todavía estás a tiempo.

Un saludo


----------



## donni (3 Feb 2015)

Jo, jo, jo este tío la tiene de hormigon armado!!!! :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Feb 2015)

En mi opnión, no deberíais publicar la información que acaba de postear HeuroVurvuja porque podría vulnerar la Ley de Protección de Datos del señor Or et d'argent y no sé hasta qué punto podría interpretarse, en el caso de que este asunto llegue a los juzgados, como unas coacciones.

Pero ojo, es sólo mi humilde opinión.


----------



## paketazo (3 Feb 2015)

El mail te lo mandé a las 19:15 PM, has aparecido por el foro pidiendo "explicaciones" a las 22:00.

De momento no te has dignado a responder, allá tu, es la última oportunidad que vas a tener. Te juro que todo lo que pone el mail es cierto al 100%, así que tu mismo, si por 154€ (en mi caso) vas a pasar ese mal trago, está en tu mano.

Un saludo, y mañana por la mañana espero tener respuesta en el mail.


----------



## asqueado (3 Feb 2015)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En mi opnión, no deberíais publicar la información que acaba de postear HeuroVurvuja porque podría vulnerar la Ley de Protección de Datos del señor Or et d'argent y no sé hasta qué punto podría interpretarse, en el caso de que este asunto llegue a los juzgados, como unas coacciones.
> 
> Pero ojo, es sólo mi humilde opinión.



y es una opinion acertadisima, a esto es a lo que me referia en un post anterior, puede que tenga un rebote contrario :: y no quiero dar mas pistas.


----------



## maragold (3 Feb 2015)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En mi opnión, no deberíais publicar la información que acaba de postear HeuroVurvuja porque podría vulnerar la Ley de Protección de Datos del señor Or et d'argent y no sé hasta qué punto podría interpretarse, en el caso de que este asunto llegue a los juzgados, como unas coacciones.
> 
> Pero ojo, es sólo mi humilde opinión.



Por ahora lo que hay es un montón de XXX, no???

No parece que le asuste mucho al susodicho. Sigue negando la mayor.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2015)

Hola, Sr. Mojón: NO, me parece que está suficientemente "retratado" y se le está ofreciendo la posibilidad de arreglarlo de la mejor forma posible para todos. Es él quien no ha actuado con legitimidad y, de momento, está teniendo Suerte, pero esperemos que recapacite y está en su mano que esto no vaya más allá...

Qué "coacción" existe en que reclamemos la devolución de un dinero por una mercancía que se ofertaba como "disponible" y que está claro que no era así... Luego, estoy recabando y recibiendo información que no he hecho pública, pero que en un Juzgado podría hacer mucha "pupa". En fin, se le está ofreciendo la posibilidad de solucionarlo, pero YA... y que se deje de dar "largas". Aparte de que sus mensajes de hoy son muy "determinantes".

Saludos.


----------



## timi (3 Feb 2015)

poniendo un nombre y un montón de x no vulneras la ley de protección de datos , otra cosa es que se de en la diana , y solo falte rellenar las x , en ese caso tiene motivos para estar nervioso,,,,, pero eso sigue sabiéndolo solo el,,,,


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Feb 2015)

maragold dijo:


> Por ahora lo que hay es un montón de XXX, no???
> 
> No parece que le asuste mucho al susodicho. Sigue negando la mayor.



Habéis dado nombre (con las iniciales de los apellidos), dirección del domicilio (sin número), ciudad, nombre de la esposa (con las iniciales de los apellidos), primeras dos cifras del DNI + letra y la actividad que desarrolla.

¿Te parece poco?

Vosotros veréis lo que hacéis pero, si tal como parece (y repito que soy un simple observador y opino sin tener ni puta idea) todavía no ha mediado denuncia alguna... ¿Qué fundamento o indicio ha motivado que algún funcionario público haya accedido a los datos privados de esta persona y, todavía más increíble, haya publicado alguno de ellos en el foro y con qué objeto?

*EDITO:* Sinceramente, a mi este párrafo me suena a coacción



HeuroVurvuja dijo:


> Por la presente le informo que en el plazo máximo de 48 horas a partir del envío del presente correo, procederé a publicar todos estos datos (y alguno más) si usted no procede a cumplir los siguientes puntos:



Ojo, que puedo estar equivocado y a lo mejor no se estén vulnerando derechos, pero no entiendo esta actitud en lugar de ir a un juzgado y que el juez dirima.


----------



## asqueado (3 Feb 2015)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Habéis dado nombre (con las iniciales de los apellidos), dirección del domicilio (sin número), ciudad, nombre de la esposa (con las iniciales de los apellidos), primeras dos cifras del DNI + letra y la actividad que desarrolla.
> 
> ¿Te parece poco?
> 
> ...



+ 10


----------



## Dekalogo10 (3 Feb 2015)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Habéis dado nombre (con las iniciales de los apellidos), dirección del domicilio (sin número), ciudad, nombre de la esposa (con las iniciales de los apellidos), primeras dos cifras del DNI + letra y la actividad que desarrolla.
> 
> ¿Te parece poco?
> 
> ...



Bueno, lo discutimos otro día. 

Ahora lo prioritario es que este señor devuelva el dinero a los afectados. Al fin y al cabo es él quien no ha obrado honestamente, faltaría más que ahora nos pusiéramos tiernos con él. 

Saludos a todos y a ver si canta el vendedor ese.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Sr. Mojón: NO, me parece que está suficientemente "retratado"



El problema es que, lo que te parezca a ti, en realidad no tiene por qué coincidir con lo que le pueda parecer a un juez y, por lo tanto, habiendo publicado la información esa del post de Heuroburbuja (y además en los términos que lo ha hecho, con ultimatum de 48 horas incluido) no ganáis nada y sí que podríais perder mucho si el asunto llega a manos de un juez.



fernandojcg dijo:


> y se le está ofreciendo la posibilidad de arreglarlo de la mejor forma posible para todos. Es él quien no ha actuado con legitimidad y, de momento, está teniendo Suerte, pero esperemos que recapacite y está en su mano que esto no vaya más allá...



A mi eso me parece perfecto, pero sin coacciones ni vulneraciones de derechos.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Qué "coacción" existe en que reclamemos la devolución de un dinero por una mercancía que se ofertaba como "disponible" y que está claro que no era así... Luego, estoy recabando y recibiendo información que no he hecho pública, pero que en un Juzgado podría hacer mucha "pupa". En fin, se le está ofreciendo la posibilidad de solucionarlo, pero YA... y que se deje de dar "largas". Aparte de que sus mensajes de hoy son muy "determinantes".
> 
> Saludos.



La reclamación de devolución o la denuncia por estafa se lleva a cabo en un juzgado. Y ya he dejado claro en mi post anterior dónde veo la coacción. ¿Qué ha motivado la actuación de un funcionario público para recabar los datos que hahecho públicos en ese post, si ni siquiera existe una denuncia como tal y con qué objeto declara un ultimátum para hacer pública la información personal?


----------



## maragold (3 Feb 2015)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Habéis dado nombre (con las iniciales de los apellidos), dirección del domicilio (sin número), ciudad, nombre de la esposa (con las iniciales de los apellidos), primeras dos cifras del DNI + letra y la actividad que desarrolla.
> 
> ¿Te parece poco?
> 
> ...





asqueado dijo:


> + 10



Te parece poco el número de cuenta donde los conforeros estafados han hecho los ingresos???
Uno de ellos (paketazo) hace más de mes y medio. Varios con ingresos superiores a los 600€. Insistimos: en ese número de cuenta.

Ese número de cuenta está a nombre de esas dos personas. Una de esas personas tiene otro nick en Burbuja con ese mismo nombre. Dicho nick confirmó que se había metido en EMGOLDEX. 


De verdad hay que justificar que se le esté instando a devolver el dinero?

Que denuncie. Faltaría más... hay que joderse, macho.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2015)

¡Ojo! con los "legalismos"... Este "señor" tiene también datos bancarios y de domicilios de envío de los afectados y pienso que eso, aparte de más cosas que me guardo, son datos de carácter muy personal... ¿No? Lo fácil es acudir al Juzgado y ya saldrá el Sol por donde tenga que salir, pero lo más normal sería que arreglará un desaguisado que ha creado él y no los demás. Imaginar si no lo hacemos público, adónde pudiera haber llegado esto...


----------



## maragold (3 Feb 2015)

Por cierto, ya que nos ponemos legalistas, el susodicho utiliza páginas de venta a través de internet en las que usa datos falsos (Luismi y Or et D'Argent S.L.) para realizar transacciones comerciales. Sin factura y sin declarar.

Pregunta: qué tipo de delito es ese?

Lo digo por aprovechar la visita a la Policía para poner dos denuncias.


----------



## paketazo (3 Feb 2015)

Si esto no se hubiera echo público, la estafa salía el viernes en el telediario, con nombres apellidos y la cara del "artista"

No os dais cuenta de que si por ejemplo alguien les hubiera a visado a los del fórum filatélico, o a los de las preferentes, como hemos obrado aquí todos de buena fe, la de dinero que se habría evitado estafar.

Imaginad si me hubiera callado desde un primer momento y hubiera dicho...154€...bueno, ya llegará total no es nada...

Este tipo antes del viernes o de final de febrero si nadie dice nada aquí, podría supuestamente estafar cientos de miles de euros, vaciar la cuenta e irse para Venezuela.

Ahora con lo poco que ha supuestamente estafado, está igual que cuando empezó, pero con una losa legal que le puede aplastar el resto de su vida y la de su pareja.

Yo pensareis lo que queráis, pero aun que algunos perdamos, pienso que habréis ganado todos los demás.

Un saludo

P.D. ¿ Por cierto alguno sabe el monto de una estafa para que sea tipificado como delito penado y no como hurto?


----------



## asqueado (3 Feb 2015)

maragold dijo:


> Te parece poco el número de cuenta donde los conforeros estafados han hecho los ingresos???
> Uno de ellos (paketazo) hace más de mes y medio. Varios con ingresos superiores a los 600€. Insistimos: en ese número de cuenta.
> 
> Ese número de cuenta está a nombre de esas dos personas. Una de esas personas tiene otro nick en Burbuja con ese mismo nombre. Dicho nick confirmó que se había metido en EMGOLDEX.
> ...



*maragold* precisamente por ese numero de cuenta en el que consta dos peresonas, es por donde se puede localizar los datos de este presunto estafador, y son tan complices como el mismo, por no comunicar ingresos que no saben los motivos por los que lo reciben. Estoy de acuerdo con el *Sr. Mojon* con lo que dice, eso no da pie para publicar datos de esos individuos, ya el juez decidira, ( quisiera decir muchas cosas mas, pero a este presunto delincuente puede que le de ideas), no se puede amenazar y coaccionar a nadie, en fin todos tenemos unas opiniones quizas diferentes, pero a la hora de la verdad el juez es el unico que va a resolver, lo que si tengo claro, es que si a mi me hubiera ocurrido, la denuncia la tendria puesta esta tarde, y me temo mucho que este es un clasico en esta clase de estafas, que se va cambiando de nombre cada vez que lo descubren.


----------



## maragold (3 Feb 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> *maragold* precisamente por ese numero de cuenta en el que consta dos peresonas, es por donde se puede localizar los datos de este presunto estafador, y son tan complices como el mismo, por no comunicar ingresos que no saben los motivos por los que lo reciben. Estoy de acuerdo con el *Sr. Mojon* con lo que dice, eso no da pie para publicar datos de esos individuos, ya el juez decidira, ( quisiera decir muchas cosas mas, pero a este presunto delincuente puede que le de ideas), no se puede amenazar y coaccionar a nadie, en fin todos tenemos unas opiniones quizas diferentes, pero a la hora de la verdad el juez es el unico que va a resolver, lo que si tengo claro, es que si a mi me hubiera ocurrido, la denuncia la tendria puesta esta tarde, y me temo mucho que este es un clasico en esta clase de estafas, que se va cambiando de nombre cada vez que lo descubren.



Insisto, ahora mismo tenemos unas XXX. No sé si un juez lo consideraría coacción. Lo dudo mucho.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que los afectados ya están tardando en poner la denuncia, porque el pájaro sigue negando la mayor.

Supongo que HeuroVurvuja lo ha hecho por echarnos una mano. Ya ha dado a entender que alguno de nosotros es un buen amigo...

No creo que llegue a publicarse nada, pero nunca se sabe cómo puede reaccionar alguien ante el cabreo de una estafa. Cuesta mucho ganar dinero como para que vengan unos jetas a llevárselo calentito por la cara.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Feb 2015)

maragold dijo:


> Te parece poco el número de cuenta donde los conforeros estafados han hecho los ingresos???
> Uno de ellos (paketazo) hace más de mes y medio. Varios con ingresos superiores a los 600€. Insistimos: en ese número de cuenta.



Si hay estafa o no, lo decidirá un juez. Cómo os sintáis vosotros no justifica el vulnerar la ley. Pero repito, yo no tengo ni idea de si el post ese de Heurovurvuja supone una coacción, lo que os digo es que nunca os va a suponer una ayuda en el via crucis judicial.

Es como cuando a un arrendador se le ocurre la brillante idea de "cortarle la luz" al arrendatario porque lleva unos meses de retraso en el pago del alquiler.

Pero vamos, que a mi ni me va ni me viene. Que vosotros sois ya mayorcitos para saber qué hacer.

---------- Post added 03-feb-2015 at 23:57 ----------




maragold dijo:


> Insisto, ahora mismo tenemos unas XXX. No sé si un juez lo consideraría coacción. Lo dudo mucho.



¿Y qué ganarían los afectados con ello? ¿Por qué arriesgarse?



maragold dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que los afectados ya están tardando en poner la denuncia, porque el pájaro sigue negando la mayor.



Es lo que llevo diciendo yo también desde el principio.



maragold dijo:


> Supongo que HeuroVurvuja lo ha hecho por echarnos una mano. Ya ha dado a entender que alguno de nosotros es un buen amigo...



Pues yo sólo espero que, si es cierto eso de que pertenece a algún cuerpo de seguridad, haya posteado desde TOR o desde algún buen proxy. No te digo más. A mi me parece más bien el típico clon de alguno de vosotros que habrá consultado al "cuñao polisía" y que ha subido la información que le han pasado.



maragold dijo:


> No creo que llegue a publicarse nada, pero nunca se sabe cómo puede reaccionar alguien ante el cabreo de una estafa. Cuesta mucho ganar dinero como para que vengan unos jetas a llevárselo calentito por la cara.



Pues si el tío es espabilado, ahora os devuelve la pasta a todos en un correo muy educadito, con muchas disculpas, y después coge y se querella contra HeuroVurvuja por coacciones, vulneración al derecho a la intimidad y le saca hasta los higadillos. Ojo, que todo esto es una suposición malsana, que muy posiblemente no pueda llevarse a cabo, pero sigo diciendo lo mismo: ¿Por qué arriesgar? Parece mentira que no sepáis cómo actúa la gente fuera del foro en los pleitos de la vida real, joder.


----------



## asqueado (4 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Si esto no se hubiera echo público, la estafa salía el viernes en el telediario, con nombres apellidos y la cara del "artista"
> 
> No os dais cuenta de que si por ejemplo alguien les hubiera a visado a los del fórum filatélico, o a los de las preferentes, como hemos obrado aquí todos de buena fe, la de dinero que se habría evitado estafar.
> 
> ...



*paketazo*, casi al principio del hilo, cuando se espreso un afectado, le dije que fuera a comisaria a presentar la denuncia y a la vez se pusiera en contacto con la pagina creo( milanuncios) y que comunicara dicha incidencia, para que la misma tomara las oportunas medidas, ya que mientras este en vigor sus anuncios pueden estar cayendo algunos mas, y eso es una putada, quien sabe cuantos cientos de miles de euros, este presunto delincuente a estafado, yo no soy afectado pero si fuera en todas las paginas web, empezando por ebay y terminando por la que sea lo diria, estoy indignado y cabreado que con lo que cuesta ganar los dineros, algunos HDGP se lo lleven por la cara.
Con lo que preguntas sobre la cantidad para que sea delito, al ser varios los denunciantes, pasara de hurto a delito, por la cantidad estafada, por eso digo de que os uneis todos, la union hace la fuerza.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2015)

Efectivamente, a las "malas", será un juez el que determine si existe o no delito, si éste es civil o penal. Y aunque no soy jurista, pero mi profesión me obliga a tener las leyes muy presentes, decir que un delito es un comportamiento que, ya sea por propia voluntad o por imprudencia, resulta contrario a lo establecido por la ley. Y en este asunto observo bastantes vulnerabilidades a las leyes vigentes y la documentación que he recibido va a ser muy útil si esto acaba en el Juzgado.

Si este señor es "inteligente" es mejor -insisto- en que solucione todo este mal asunto y que puede acabar muy mal para él. Existe muy poca honradez cuando se oferta algo de lo que no se dispone y encima hoy dice que lo ha estado comprando para poder atender los pedidos. ¿Comprando por encima de los precios ofertados? Y con un jaleo que ni él se aclara con respecto a su vendedor. Vamos, que es "indefendible",, se mire como se mire, y entiendo que somos bastante benévolos, ofreciéndole la posibilidad de arreglarlo de la mejor forma posible e incluso para él mismo.


----------



## maragold (4 Feb 2015)

Pues mira, si devuelve todo el dinero, algo que hemos ganado.

Lo que sí es cierto es que son las 00:01 del miércoles 4 de Febrero y:

1) Sigue sin dar explicaciones
2) Sigue sin devolver el dinero
3) Sigue sin enviar las monedas
4) Continúa con sus ofertas en las diferentes webs
5) Aún no ha puesto la denuncia por coacciones

Los higadillos los podrá sacar si alguien publica los datos completos. Insisto que por ahora únicamente veo XXX por todos lados.

Y en Faura seguro que vive más de un fontanero y más de una cajera. No?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Feb 2015)

maragold dijo:


> Y en Faura seguro que vive más de un fontanero y más de una cajera. No?



 ¿Has visto el pueblucho que es Faura en el google maps? Son la calle de este individuo y cuatro más.


----------



## asqueado (4 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Efectivamente, a las "malas", será un juez el que determine si existe o no delito, si éste es civil o penal. Y aunque no soy jurista, pero mi profesión me obliga a tener las leyes muy presentes, decir que un delito es un comportamiento que, ya sea por propia voluntad o por imprudencia, resulta contrario a lo establecido por la ley. Y en este asunto observo bastantes vulnerabilidades a las leyes vigentes y la documentación que he recibido va a ser muy útil si esto acaba en el Juzgado.
> 
> Si este señor es "inteligente" es mejor -insisto- en que solucione todo este mal asunto y que puede acabar muy mal para él. Existe muy poca honradez cuando se oferta algo de lo que no se dispone y encima hoy dice que lo ha estado comprando para poder atender los pedidos. ¿Comprando por encima de los precios ofertados? Y con un jaleo que ni él se aclara con respecto a su vendedor. Vamos, que es "indefendible",, se mire como se mire, y entiendo que somos bastante benévolos, ofreciéndole la posibilidad de arreglarlo de la mejor forma posible e incluso para él mismo.



*
fernando* amigo mio, ojala se resuelva todo satisfactoriamente, me alegraria un monton, pero no tienes dos dias, sabes como funciona la ley en este pais, y es de verguenza, el delincuente entra en una comisaria y sale antes de que el policia redacte el parte o unas diligencias y cuando va al juzgado, pues nada, una mas, como ejemplo te pongo al emigrante que empujo al policia en el metro de Madrid, tenia antecedentes con decenas de detenciones por amenazas, robo con violencia, etc. etc. y estaba en libertad::, este, me refiero al actor quien te dice a ti que tiene costra de ello, lo que no hay que darle pie a que el os saque bien los dineros y con esto no digo nada mas. 
saludos


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (4 Feb 2015)

¿Cómo van esos tiempos de entrega?... ¿estáis tardando un poco , no? 

Y eso que pones que están en stock/disponibles.

Un saludo
__________________


B. noches, afortunadamente no soy uno de los afectados de la presunta estafa de or.. pero muchas gracias paketazo por “violar” el hilo de compraventa. Los roces entre conocidos foreros no han quedado en vano y me consta q los pelillos están ya en la mar. Por lo demás, lo siento mucho por los afectados a los q manifiesto mi apoyo, y os recomiendo q no os liéis con la ley de protección de datos q evidentemente hay q cumplir. Daros un tiempo y q devuelva la pasta.


----------



## Jarel! (4 Feb 2015)

Buenos días,
De todos es sabido que algunas leyes están para proteger al malo, y el malo se aprovecha de ello.

Desconozco la multa (no iría mas de ahí) que te puede caer por vulneración de datos en un foro como este, pero prefiero pagarla 2 veces y que el "malo" no se vaya de rositas.

Cuando uno defiende su derecho tras haber pagado por una mercancia, pues está en su "derecho" de utilizar las armas que pueda para arreglarlo. 

El que parece que primero ha cruzado la raya no somos nosotros por lo que no tenemos nada que temer, es él el que tiene mucho que perder.
Estar seguros que estas estafas deben ser su forma de vida, por lo menos en parte, no será la primera ni la última.

Los compañeros que hablan de la LPD tienen razón pero es "curioso" (por no decir triste) como las putas leyes y el puto sistema consiguen que el estafado tenga que andarse con pies de plomo.....

Pues a tomar por culo, prefiero 1 colorada que 100 amarillo. Si finalmente se demuestra lo que parece por mi que publiquen hasta una foto y si alguno le ve en la calle "que le salude" de parte del foro.

Muchos no estareís de acuerdo (sobretodo él....jeje) pero yo hace tiempo que no creo en la justicia de este país, por desgracia mis experiencias eso me han enseñado.

Por lo tanto de nuevo mi agadecimiento a los que "aprietan" a este señor y apoyo esa presión para que las cosas se resuelvan "de buenas"

En vez de 4 podíamos ser 40.... Y no olvideís que el malo es él (o eso parece).
Saludos y perdon por el rollo!


----------



## Tiogelito (4 Feb 2015)

Hola:

Yo no soy abogado, ni tengo experiencia en nada similar, pero creo que os merece la pena “apretarle” sin pasarse (como estáis haciendo) para evitar que se vaya de rositas.
En el peor de los casos, habría 2 juicios: uno por estafa, y otro diferente por vulnerar su derecho al honor, la LPD o por saludarle en la calle (o las 3 cosas). No sería el mismo juicio, él tendría que tomarse la molestia de denunciaros (y vistas sus chapus, no lo creo).

Por cierto, que yo no dejaría pasar mucho tiempo más, no vaya a ser que finalmente llegue su pedido de onzas falsificadas desde China

Or et d'argent: Te están dando muchas oportunidades


----------



## maragold (4 Feb 2015)

A mí lo que me preocupa es que si ha sido capaz de estafar en este foro a varios foreros teniendo en cuenta que conocemos el sector y nos informamos de manera cruzada para identificar timadores... imaginaos la escabechina que estará haciendo en eBay, Milanuncios, Segundamano...

Es sorprendente teniendo en cuenta que no sabe ni escribir y que es un chapucero de cojones. No quiero ni pensar la que puede liar un tío espabilado... :cook:

Mirad ya la que tenía montada en Septiembre del año pasado...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...problemas-serios-paypal-aviso-navegantes.html



Ivan Arnau dijo:


> 13/8/14 Me decido ha vender en Ebay mi coleccion de Soberanos, Onzas de oro y algun lingote.
> 
> 21/8/14 Se venden algunas monedas, los pagos se efectuan en Paypal y alcanzan los 2.000€ ( no es tanto tratandose de onzas de oro ).
> 
> ...





Ivan Arnau dijo:


> El tema de vender en ebay era para evitar el compro oro, ya que se puede sacar algo mas.
> El problema ahora aumenta:
> 
> Me acaban de limitar la cuenta de Ebay ( hasta que se resuelva paypal )





Ivan Arnau dijo:


> Ok, todo correcto...pero y justificar con facturas articulos de 20 años de antigüedad????
> 
> De momento sigue bloqueada con 3.800€ ( Una fiesta )
> 
> ...





Ivan Arnau dijo:


> La cuenta ya se verifico la primera semana despues del primer bloqueo...el problema serio ha venido en el segundo bloqueo.
> 
> Acabo de llamar y me dicen que espere...que van a darle prioridad,,,jajaja vaya tela!!!
> 
> 3 dias ya...y ahora no puedo anunciar nuevos articulos en Ebay ni con transferencia bancaria, asta que se solucione el tema.





Ivan Arnau dijo:


> 18/9/14 NUEVA LLAMADA A PAYPAL
> 
> Lo que en teoria era un puro tramite ( segun la amable señorita de ayer ) ahora se ha combertido en una tomadura de pelo.
> 
> ...





Ivan Arnau dijo:


> Por supuesto que las de oro van certificadas....y no se como dices que son falsas...pero tio de donde te sacas eso???
> Creo que os centrais en lo que yo pueda hacer mal alguna vez con lo que paypal te puede exigir sin ninguna prueba de que se este actuando mal....NI UN VOTO NEGATIVO!!!
> POR ALGO SERA!!
> Ni un cliente descontento, que eso ya es raro!!!
> ...


----------



## demokratos (4 Feb 2015)

Jarel! dijo:


> Buenos días,
> De todos es sabido que algunas leyes están para proteger al malo, y el malo se aprovecha de ello.
> 
> Desconozco la multa (no iría mas de ahí) que te puede caer por vulneración de datos en un foro como este, pero prefiero pagarla 2 veces y que el "malo" no se vaya de rositas.
> ...




Es el problema con la puta justicia, que al final defiende a los chorizos. 

Pero hay otras vías más directas...algo así como el "cobrador del frac"...hay tipos que os comprarán la deuda con un descuento y a partir de unos cuantos miles de euros, teniéndolo localizado como está, va a devolver la pasta con intereses sí o sí...

Por cierto...no parece que sea F-e-m por las faltas de ortografía...aunque podría ponerlas para disimular...


----------



## necho (4 Feb 2015)

Yo le doy las gracias al conforero Maragold por haber abierto este hilo propio y en donde realmente se ha podido descubrir el pastel. Un hilo exclusivo en donde todos (afectados o no) han podido aportar su granito de arena y ayudado a que la información fuera más certera, objetiva y sin lugar "intuiciones" o "Wishful thinkings".

La información entre más clasificada y fácil de encontrar esté, mejor.

Como suelen decir los seres de luz: "Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser!"


----------



## maragold (4 Feb 2015)

necho dijo:


> Yo le doy las gracias al conforero Maragold por haber abierto este hilo propio y en donde realmente se ha podido descubrir el pastel. Un hilo exclusivo en donde todos (afectados o no) han podido aportar su granito de arena y ayudado a que la información fuera más certera, objetiva y sin lugar "intuiciones" o "Wishful thinkings".
> 
> La información entre más clasificada y fácil de encontrar esté, mejor.
> 
> Como suelen decir los seres de luz: "Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser!"



Por cierto Necho, al final es cierto que te ha hecho un pedido para cubrir los pedidos que tiene él? (hablamos de mínimo unos 2.000€)
O es un farol para ganar aún más tiempo?

Saludos


----------



## necho (4 Feb 2015)

maragold dijo:


> Por cierto Necho, al final es cierto que te ha hecho un pedido para cubrir los pedidos que tiene él? (hablamos de mínimo unos 2.000€)
> O es un farol para ganar aún más tiempo?
> 
> Saludos



Maragold, con el apodo que dio lugar a la apertura de este hilo, *NO*. Con el otro cuyas iniciales se han comentado, sí. Va bullion "sin" y soberanos. El trato se cerró a mediados de la semana pasada y el envío salió el lunes a primera hora. El importe del pedido es superior a 1000 EUR e inferior a 2000 EUR.

Espero que esta información sea de ayuda. Y por favor no preguntadme más, porque como ya han escrito otros conforeros, aquí ya nos metemos en vulneración del derecho a la privacidad.


----------



## maragold (4 Feb 2015)

necho dijo:


> Maragold, con el apodo que dio lugar a la apertura de este hilo, *NO*. Con el otro cuyas iniciales se han comentado, sí. Va bullion "sin" y soberanos. El trato se cerró a mediados de la semana pasada y el envío salió el lunes a primera hora. El importe del pedido es superior a 1000 EUR e inferior a 2000 EUR.
> 
> Espero que esta información sea de ayuda. Y por favor no preguntadme más, porque como ya han escrito otros conforeros, aquí ya nos metemos en vulneración del derecho a la privacidad.



OK, gracias. Esperemos que ese material sea para hacer frente a los pedidos de los conforeros.

Nos mantendremos a la espera.

Tic, tac, tic, tac...


----------



## asqueado (4 Feb 2015)

Jarel! dijo:


> Buenos días,
> De todos es sabido que algunas leyes están para proteger al malo, y el malo se aprovecha de ello.
> 
> Desconozco la multa (no iría mas de ahí) que te puede caer por vulneración de datos en un foro como este, pero prefiero pagarla 2 veces y que el "malo" no se vaya de rositas.
> ...



Hola *Jarel*, pues esa ley tiene sanciones muy elevadas, ya que es un delito, e incluso carcel depende del grado de gravedad que halla podido producir.
Los delincuentes van por delante de la ley y se la saben todas, voy a contarte una historia *veridica*
Se encontraba una persona en el balcon de su casa era de noche y en pleno verano, cuando observa que un individuo intenta abrir la puerta del conductor de su vehiculo, que se encontraba aparcado bajo el bloque de su vivienda, pues bien llama la Policia y baja rapidamente para intentar evitar el posible robo, ya que quiere defender una propiedad suya " aun cuando este abandonada en la via publica". Parece ser que hay un enfrentamiento al intentar retener al individuo mientras llega la Policia y cuando llega esta observa que presenta el presunto delincuente unas lesiones que tiene que ser trasladado al hospital, donde queda hospitalizado. Al cabo de algunos meses el jefe de la patrulla interviniente se encuentra al propietario del vehiculo y le pregunta que como quedo el caso y el hombre amargamente le dice, mire tuve que pgar los gastos sanitarios y ademas los dias que estuvo de baja al no ir a trabajar, asi como los gatos de abogatos, etc. etc. la proxima vez no llamo a la Policia si intentan robarme de nuevo el coche, bajo le pego una buena paliza, lo meto en el capo del coche y lo abandono en un descampado. 
Moraleja, que cada uno saque sus conclusiones. Sobre la justicia mejor me callo.
saludos


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (4 Feb 2015)

Vamos a darle un pequeño margen al chapuzas éste.
Por ahora retiramos la información.
Añado que de ayer a hoy hemos conseguido: dos teléfonos fijos, otro móvil y el correo electrónico con el que accede a su Facebook. Tiene cara de empanao, la verdad.

Ah, y para los legalistas. Os estáis olvidando de un pequeño detalle. La información que publicaríamos no es personal... es PROFESIONAL.
De hecho es información que aparece en el registro mercantil (datos públicos), así como teléfonos y direcciones profesionales que están publicadas en varias páginas de directorios profesionales.

Os creéis que la Policía es tonta.

(Sí que es cierto que nos hemos pasado un poquito con lo de su chica, pero es por apretarle las tuercas y que resuelva este asunto por la vía rápida. No lo volveremos a hacer. Por cierto... melafo!)


----------



## Jarel! (4 Feb 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola *Jarel*, pues esa ley tiene sanciones muy elevadas, ya que es un delito, e incluso carcel depende del grado de gravedad que halla podido producir.
> Los delincuentes van por delante de la ley y se la saben todas, voy a contarte una historia *veridica*
> Se encontraba una persona en el balcon de su casa era de noche y en pleno verano, cuando observa que un individuo intenta abrir la puerta del conductor de su vehiculo, que se encontraba aparcado bajo el bloque de su vivienda, pues bien llama la Policia y baja rapidamente para intentar evitar el posible robo, ya que quiere defender una propiedad suya " aun cuando este abandonada en la via publica". Parece ser que hay un enfrentamiento al intentar retener al individuo mientras llega la Policia y cuando llega esta observa que presenta el presunto delincuente unas lesiones que tiene que ser trasladado al hospital, donde queda hospitalizado. Al cabo de algunos meses el jefe de la patrulla interviniente se encuentra al propietario del vehiculo y le pregunta que como quedo el caso y el hombre amargamente le dice, mire tuve que pgar los gastos sanitarios y ademas los dias que estuvo de baja al no ir a trabajar, asi como los gatos de abogatos, etc. etc. la proxima vez no llamo a la Policia si intentan robarme de nuevo el coche, bajo le pego una buena paliza, lo meto en el capo del coche y lo abandono en un descampado.
> Moraleja, que cada uno saque sus conclusiones. Sobre la justicia mejor me callo.
> saludos



Buenas asqueado, entiendo y comparto lo que comentas.
Desgraciadamente he sufrido varias "de esas" en mis carnes (y las de mi familia)m tal vez por eso me hierve tanto la sangre con estas cosas.
Lo que he aprendido (y de tú historia también se puede aprender) es que "si tú puedes hacerlo solo.... no pidas ayuda".

Bueno, dejo de jalear. A ver si se resuelve como debe y todos "contentos".

[/QUOTE]_(Sí que es cierto que nos hemos pasado un poquito con lo de su chica, pero es por apretarle las tuercas y que resuelva este asunto por la vía rápida. No lo volveremos a hacer. Por cierto... melafo!)_[/QUOTE]

Me descojono.... a ver si todos los tontos van a tener suerte!


----------



## demokratos (4 Feb 2015)

HeuroVurvuja dijo:


> (Sí que es cierto que nos hemos pasado un poquito con lo de su chica, pero es por apretarle las tuercas y que resuelva este asunto por la vía rápida. No lo volveremos a hacer. Por cierto... melafo!)



Esta información sin fotos tiene poca credibilidad. Fotos ya! (y dirección del super dónde trabaja de cajera!)


----------



## pioner20 (4 Feb 2015)

Bueno, voy leyendo a ratos este superpost porque finalmente y en mi caso no me quise arriesgar a hacer un pedido a un usuario novel sin referencias y hay alguna cosa que no me cuadra mucho con esto ultimo que he leido sobre si ha efectuado un pedido para poder asi atender a sus compradores...

¿ vosotros creeis que le ha efectuado un pedido a necho con intención de luego enviarlas a los compradores presuntamente estafados ? No seria mucho mas rentable haber devuelto el directamente el dinero a sus compradores , que comprar vamos a suponer a 20 para cubrir esas ventas que hizo supongo a 18, mas todos los costes de envio ?


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bien, esta mañana he ido a hacer algunas gestiones respecto a este tema y en breve me pondré en contacto con los afectados para indicarles las opciones que tenemos. En principio, vamos a dejar a este "señor" unos pocos días de margen para que DEVUELVA el dinero o cumpla con los pedidos acordados. Si vemos que sigue dando largas, pues lo tenemos bastante fácil y no voy a dar detalles aquí...

Sus datos personales NO nos hacen falta y los vamos a obviar y es que todos los "caminos conducen a Roma" y con eso ya queda claro que LEGALMENTE está "retratado" y SI LO DESEA se tomarán las medidas pertinentes. A fin de cuentas ya cuento con un completo dossier que me han aportado distintos conforeros y a los que agradezco su ayuda.

asqueado, desgraciadamente, el ejemplo que comentas es algo con lo que estamos acostumbrados a lidiar los que tenemos determinados oficios, por tanto es "adaptarse" a las "costumbres" de los delincuentes. ¿Qué quiero decir? Pues, ese señor podría haber sido "empujado" contra el vehículo, suelo, etc. y mira, mala suerte, pero tiene unas lesiones. Llega la Policía y solicita ir a un centro sanitario para que le curen y le extiendan el informe correspondiente que podrá presentar en la denuncia como parte de lesiones anexo y que le han sido producidas por el HdP correspondiente. El día del juicio, aún yendo mal, hubieran cobrado los dos por las lesiones sufridas. En fin, ahí lo dejo porque a mí "también me lo contaron"... je,je,je.

Quiero agradecer muy encarecidamente toda la ayuda aportada y sobre todo el material recibido. Especial mención a los vendedores necho y elandorrano, pues han aportado luz de forma desinteresada y habla muy en su favor. Y eso, independientemente, de las "tonterías" que hayamos podido tener entre sí algunos foreros.

Y emplazo nuevamente a Or et d´argent a que diga algo, pero CLARO... Por cierto, hace un par de días, le dije que si él lo deseaba podíamos tratar el tema por teléfono y le requería a que me proporcionase uno y ya le llamaba yo. Pues, ni así...

# pioner20: El comportamiento de este individuo es tan absurdo que no sé qué pensar... En cualquier caso, con el pedido hecho a necho no cubre TODOS los pedidos pendientes. Sólo conozco tres cantidades que SI quedarían dentro de esa cantidad, pero teniendo en cuenta los otros pedidos (y uno parece que es importante), pues habrá que pensar que ya tiene el material restante o habrá que ponerse en el peor de los supuestos... Esperemos que no sea así. A mí me consta que sí que se le hicieron compras (dos) y que fueron atendidas, pero si no fueron valoradas debió ser por algo... En cualquier caso, hay foreros que estaban dispuestos a comprarle y no lo hicieron al ver la reclamación pública que efectuamos paketazo y yo. Y de esto tengo constancia en el foro y en los mensajes privados que me han enviado.

Por favor, si no es realmente importante, no me escribáis más al correo, pues me lo saturáis y no me da tiempo de responder a todo el mundo.

Seguiremos informando, dentro de los "legalismos" que permite una Justicia tan "garantista" como la nuestra, pero yo al menos no entraré en más polémicas. Simplemente, espero que este "señor" solucione el problema y que este asunto nos sirva a todos como un buen ejemplo.

Muchas Gracias y Saludos a TODOS.


----------



## Or et d´argent (4 Feb 2015)

El limite se ha sobrepasado...no voy ha decir nada mas:
Los interesados tienen mi email para poder atender la devolución:

---------- Post added 04-feb-2015 at 16:32 ----------

Doy un paso para solucionarlo de forma rápida, aunque me aconsejan que lo pare todo y que nos veamos en pleitos absurdos...por un pedido del mes de diciembre/enero


----------



## paketazo (4 Feb 2015)

A los perjudicados, os recomiendo no responder por aquí. No le deis pistas de los movimientos que estamos dando.

Ya se enterará llegado el momento.

Esto va a ir lento, pero al menos tenemos todo muy bien atado, y ya sabéis lo que ha dicho el abogado.

Un saludo compañeros


----------



## demokratos (4 Feb 2015)

Or et d´argent dijo:


> El limite se ha sobrepasado...no voy ha decir nada mas:
> Los interesados tienen mi email para poder atender la devolución:
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-feb-2015 at 16:32 ----------
> ...



Le quoteo para que no se pierda. 

Debo entender que os está chuleando en la última frase? Además de chorizo es tonto.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Feb 2015)

Magnifico hilo...gracias por avisar...


----------



## Gurney (4 Feb 2015)

Historia muy didáctica a muchos niveles, sobre todo para principiantes como yo.
Ánimo a los afectados.




HeuroVurvuja dijo:


> (Sí que es cierto que nos hemos pasado un poquito con lo de su chica, pero es por apretarle las tuercas y que resuelva este asunto por la vía rápida. No lo volveremos a hacer. Por cierto... melafo!)



Tremendo post :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## vengadordelacapa (4 Feb 2015)




----------



## mk73 (4 Feb 2015)

Hola a todos,
Sigo como bastantes del foro esta historia tan poco agradable.
No tiene ni pies ni cabeza, es todo de lo mas disparatado. Yo no le he comprado nada pero vamos entiendo la situación de los afectados. Espero q todo finalize de la mejor manera.


----------



## maragold (4 Feb 2015)

vengadordelacapa dijo:


>



:XX:

Se nos está yendo de las manos... hasta empiezo a sentir lástima y todo!


----------



## pbunda (4 Feb 2015)

Hola y que opinan sobre este EA de gold? 

merzischellgold's Profile | Myfxbook

Parece ganar muy bien y bueno lo pienso comprar.
El oro seguirá siendo uno de los más estables en la economía mundial.


----------



## musu19 (4 Feb 2015)

necho dijo:


> Espero que esta información sea de ayuda. Y por favor no preguntadme más, porque como ya han escrito otros conforeros, aquí ya nos metemos en vulneración del derecho a la privacidad.



no creo que tengas problemas, fue el quien te mento para que dijeras si era verdad o no!!

---------- Post added 04-feb-2015 at 19:53 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bien, esta mañana he ido a hacer algunas gestiones respecto a este tema y en breve me pondré en contacto con los afectados para indicarles las opciones que tenemos. En principio, vamos a dejar a este "señor" unos pocos días de margen para que DEVUELVA el dinero o cumpla con los pedidos acordados. Si vemos que sigue dando largas*, pues lo tenemos bastante fácil y no voy a dar detalles aquí...*
> .



cuando este todo solucionado, espero que nos informes de todo para que lo externos nos enteremos!!!!


----------



## Visrul (4 Feb 2015)

Or et d´argent dijo:


> El limite se ha sobrepasado...no voy ha decir nada mas:
> Los interesados tienen mi email para poder atender la devolución:
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-feb-2015 at 16:32 ----------
> ...



:8:

Pero macho, si te están comentando de 5-6 pedidos mínimo. Y encima no respondes a los correos o a los post....
Tienes un rostro como las pirámides de Giza....


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Feb 2015)

pbunda dijo:


> Hola y que opinan sobre este EA de gold?
> 
> merzischellgold's Profile | Myfxbook
> 
> ...



:no: :no: :no: Ni con tu dinero.

ienso: Deberíamos pedirle a Calopez un subforo de "Cómo perder tu dinero"


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Feb 2015)

vaya morro tiene....


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (5 Feb 2015)

Me ha escrito un privado para informarme que ya os ha hecho las transferencias, salvo "una de 150€ que no consigue contactar con el interesado" (paketazo?)

Espero vuestras confirmaciones.


----------



## musu19 (5 Feb 2015)

HeuroVurvuja dijo:


> Espero vuestras confirmaciones.



Entonces recula... ni tenia las onzas? ni las envio?


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2015)

HeuroVurvuja dijo:


> Me ha escrito un privado para informarme que ya os ha hecho las transferencias, salvo "una de 150€ que no consigue contactar con el interesado" (paketazo?)
> 
> Espero vuestras confirmaciones.



Pues paketazo le mando ayer mail vinculante del bufete de abogados adjuntándole mi numero de cuenta y mis datos y la trasferencia compulsada con el monto ingresado en su cuenta.

a no ser que ya no use el mail que usaba para las "diabluras", que es a dónde se le ha enviado.

or_et_dargent@outlook.es

En cuyo caso que se moleste él en contactar conmigo o con el abogado. Ya que tiene mis datos en el "supuesto" registro que solicitó a todos los "compradores"

A mi 150€ no me supone nada, pero a el según me han asesorado le va a suponer mucho. Hacienda, consumo, y penales.

Un saludo compañeros

Edito para comentaros por si no lo sabíais ya que si en vuestras cuentas aparecen ingresos y retiradas con importes relevantes en un corto período de tiempo y no han sido corroboradas con algún tipo de contrapartida (trabajo, venta de algo, actividad empresarial...), en caso de una denuncia, es el beneficiario/s de esa cuenta quién ha de demostrar la procedencia de ese importe a hacienda o al juez, salvo que atestigüe que ha sido un error devolviendo el monto a las cuentas de origen o beneficiarios originales.


----------



## Arka (5 Feb 2015)

Ivan Arnau.... menudo jeta es!!!! si llego a saber que Or_et_dargent era este personaje, os hubiese avisado antes.
Hace un tiempo este señor vendía en Ebay a precios más bien bajos oro y Plata (Bullion), yo le llegue a comprar un par de onzas de 1/10 de oro, pague con Paypal y de eso me libre...
Tiene mil denuncias por estafador, bloqueadas las cuentas de Paypal y me imagino que otros cientos de miles de problemas que el solo se ha buscado, a parte de que el señor este es muy inestable psicologicamente, a mi despues de intentar engañarme, me compro lotes que tenía en Ebay a la venta y según se los adjudico me voto negativamente para intentar que Ebay me cerrase mi cuenta y no poder reclamarle.
Lo de Ebay, dado que en el fondo es una infantilada, es lo de menos, eso si, tened cuidado que este señor solo va a daros larga y largas y no vais a ver ni una sola moneda y claro que aceptaba Paypal en modo Amigo/Familiar, dado que no tienes ninguna manera de reclamar tu dinero.
GENTE COMO ESTA ESTA DE MÁS EN EL MUNDO!!!! Ivan Arnau el fontanero....


----------



## maragold (5 Feb 2015)

Arka dijo:


> Ivan Arnau.... menudo jeta es!!!! si llego a saber que Or_et_dargent era este personaje, os hubiese avisado antes.
> Hace un tiempo este señor vendía en Ebay a precios más bien bajos oro y Plata (Bullion), yo le llegue a comprar un par de onzas de 1/10 de oro, pague con Paypal y de eso me libre...
> Tiene mil denuncias por estafador, bloqueadas las cuentas de Paypal y me imagino que otros cientos de miles de problemas que el solo se ha buscado, a parte de que el señor este es muy inestable psicologicamente, a mi despues de intentar engañarme, me compro lotes que tenía en Ebay a la venta y según se los adjudico me voto negativamente para intentar que Ebay me cerrase mi cuenta y no poder reclamarle.
> Lo de Ebay, dado que en el fondo es una infantilada, es lo de menos, eso si, tened cuidado que este señor solo va a daros larga y largas y no vais a ver ni una sola moneda y claro que aceptaba Paypal en modo Amigo/Familiar, dado que no tienes ninguna manera de reclamar tu dinero.
> GENTE COMO ESTA ESTA DE MÁS EN EL MUNDO!!!! Ivan Arnau el fontanero....




Vamos, que si no es por mis humildes investigaciones y la (inestimable) colaboración de Heurovurvuja... nos depluma varios miles de euros. Será joputa!

Y tú cómo no nos has avisado antes, leñe!!! 

Por cierto, me debéis unas cañas!!! 
(si se confirman las devoluciones, que está por ver)

---------- Post added 05-feb-2015 at 17:13 ----------




Arka dijo:


> Ivan Arnau.... menudo jeta es!!!! si llego a saber que Or_et_dargent era este personaje, os hubiese avisado antes.
> Hace un tiempo este señor vendía en Ebay a precios más bien bajos oro y Plata (Bullion), yo le llegue a comprar un par de onzas de 1/10 de oro, pague con Paypal y de eso me libre...
> Tiene mil denuncias por estafador, bloqueadas las cuentas de Paypal y me imagino que otros cientos de miles de problemas que el solo se ha buscado, a parte de que el señor este es muy inestable psicologicamente, a mi despues de intentar engañarme, me compro lotes que tenía en Ebay a la venta y según se los adjudico me voto negativamente para intentar que Ebay me cerrase mi cuenta y no poder reclamarle.
> Lo de Ebay, dado que en el fondo es una infantilada, es lo de menos, eso si, tened cuidado que este señor solo va a daros larga y largas y no vais a ver ni una sola moneda y claro que aceptaba Paypal en modo Amigo/Familiar, dado que no tienes ninguna manera de reclamar tu dinero.
> GENTE COMO ESTA ESTA DE MÁS EN EL MUNDO!!!! Ivan Arnau el fontanero....



Por cierto, qué usuario o usuarios de eBay y Paypal???
Siguen activos???


----------



## Dekalogo10 (5 Feb 2015)

Pues a este paso y tal como pinta el comportamiento de este sujeto, no todo se va a resolver de forma satisfactoria para los afectados. En fin, alucinante lo del quinqui ese. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2015)

Va camino de arreglarse... Si los afectados observan que no llegan las transferencias, presentar denuncia ante vuestras entidades bancarias y ya os explicaría el proceso a seguir, eso sí por mensaje privado. Es de lo más rápido y efectivo que os podéis imaginar... De todas formas, hacerme caso y darle unos días de margen.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2015)

Tic, tac, tic, tac... "Señor" Or et d´argent: el conforero paketazo me indica que NO le ha atendido. Hombre, ya han pasado bastantes horas, así que haga el favor de atenderle de una puta vez. Total, en su caso, es poca "pasta"... ¿No le parece? Así que le ANIMO a ponerse en contacto con él. Si se ha "olvidado" de cómo hacerlo, es sencillo: le envia un mensaje privado a paketazo. Fácil... ¿No?


----------



## musu19 (5 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> presentar denuncia ante vuestras entidades bancarias y ya os explicaría el proceso a seguir, eso sí por mensaje privado. Es de lo más rápido y efectivo que os podéis imaginar.



me interesa esto... me lo puedes decir por privado??

PD: espero que cuando pase todo el tema se abra un hilo de como actuar contra "timadores" que purulan por internet!!

mil gracias!!


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2015)

De momento ha retirado las ventas en mil anuncios.

Una lastima para él que estén archivadas todos sus anuncios con la IP estática como prueba acusatoria, y evidentemente probatoria de presunta estafa.

Menos mal que nos hemos movido a tiempo y ahora el tiempo corre en su contra, yo en su lugar os juro que no dormiría nada tranquilo por las noches.

Visionado]Visionado de foto de foto

Visionado de foto

Visionado]Visionado de foto de foto


----------



## vengadordelacapa (5 Feb 2015)




----------



## Arraez (6 Feb 2015)

Hola a todos, me acabo de poner al día con esto... Vaya tela. Solo decir que estoy con todos los afectados y espero que todo se quede en un berrinche, con el dinero de cada uno en el bolsillo.
Tiene pinta de que cogió dinero con la plata a 16$ y el € a 1,17$ sin tener la mercancía, y ahora está pillado por todos lados...
Animo a todos a que vayan hasta el final para que no se olvide de esto en la vida.


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (6 Feb 2015)

Ya me han confirmado dos conforeros la devolución del dinero.

Paketazo, cómo va lo tuyo?

Ha eliminado sus anuncios en Milanuncios, pero no en Segundamano.
Y seguramente en Ebay siga haciendo de las suyas.

Estad atentos, los sinvergüenzas de este tipo lo siguen siendo hasta el final...

Abrazos a todos.

(Me quedo con ganas de publicar sus datos, para aviso a futuros compradores, si le buscan por Google, que les salga un post sobre sus andanzas)


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2015)

HeuroVurvuja dijo:


> Ya me han confirmado dos conforeros la devolución del dinero.
> 
> Paketazo, cómo va lo tuyo?
> 
> (Me quedo con ganas de publicar sus datos, para aviso a futuros compradores, si le buscan por Google, que les salga un post sobre sus andanzas)




Ni un € en mi cuenta. Ni respuesta a ningún correo electrónico.

Un saludo y me alegro que la gente vaya recuperando el dinero timado por este fenómeno.


----------



## John Galt 007 (6 Feb 2015)

HeuroVurvuja dijo:


> Ya me han confirmado dos conforeros la devolución del dinero.
> 
> Paketazo, cómo va lo tuyo?
> 
> ...



Lamentable es muy probable que las devoluciones vengan del dinero que algún nuevo "cliente" le haya mandado. 

Y así seguirá hasta que alguien le pare.


----------



## mabv1976 (6 Feb 2015)

Muy buenas

Soy uno de los que hizo un pedido al forero, informaros que ya he recibido el dinero y supongo que el resto también lo habrá recibido.

Ha sido tremendo ver cómo ha habido ayuda de todos lados, incluso de compañeros bitcoineros, ante la sopecha de un fraude.

Como era parte afectada no he querido dar mi opinión hasta no ver de que forma finalizaba todo... Parece ser que ya había tenido problemas en el pasado tanto en el foro como en ebay, y ahí no puedo opinar..

El caso es que sigo pensando que no es un estafador, al menos en este caso, porque no responde a un comportamiento como tal. Trabajo en una asesoría fiscal y legal, y desgraciadamente nos hemos visto con estafadores de varios tipos, sobre todo los que entran en una vivienda de alquiler y sólo pagan el primer mes hasta que les hechan y dejan la casa destrozada, algunos de los que nos tocó demandar son famosos... algunos muy populares ahora y otros que tiene todo a su nombre en Miami para que pueda seguir estafando sin que le reclamen nada..

¿Cuales suelen ser los perfiles de los estafadores? principalmente dos:
- Coje todo el dinero que puede y desaparece tras cerrar cuentas bancarias, cambiar teléfonos y todo lo rastreable y no tener absolutamente nada a su nombre, pues arrastra varias causas por estafa... cuando le pillas te pones a la cola para cobrar...suerte..
- Igual que antes pero sigue en contacto un tiempo para marearte y asustarte, en plan "me estás coaccionando y te voy a demandar" "estoy de baja por depresión por todas tus amenazas y voy a denunciarte" "me estás amenazando y tengo testigos, te voy a demandar"...

En este caso no se han dado estos perfiles, sobre todo porque le pedí más monedas y me dijo que no podía ser, que sólo me podía vender las que le quedaban y que más adelante podría tener más, el pedido lo hice el 20 de enero. Entiendo que si fuera un estafador me habría querido vender el máximo de mi presupuesto, y parece que a un par de foreros le han llegado monedas.

Ha respondido casi de inmediato cada vez que le escribía y estaba dentro del plazo que me dio para las monedas, en teoría tendrían que llegarme esta semana... lo que no ha hecho bien es no avisar antes que no tenía el stock físicamente y que tardarían en llegar cerca de 3 semanas o un mes según los casos.

Mi intuición (que puede estar fatal tras la temporada de impuestos e inspecciones tributarias varias...), es de una persona muy liada con un trabajo propio, que ha querido sacar un sobresueldo con este tema y para competir en precios ha querido jugar con los tiempos, y esperar que en el plazo de esas semanas bajasen los metales, para ganar con esa diferencia de precios, pero le ha pillado el desplome del euro y la subida de los metales, la Ley de Murphy vamos... y estaba esperando a que bajaran para hacer el pedido y que la pérdida fuera menor. 

¿Está bien hecho? evidentemente no, es jugar con ventaja cuando otros vendedores responden al momento con el precio que se establece. ¿Es un estafador? pues evidentemente es sólo una opinión más, pero sigo pensando que no, por detalles, por ser una cuenta a nombre de dos titulares, etc... si ha puesto nombres, teléfonos y direcciones falsas en anuncios por internet, lo entiendo, puesto que yo pensé en dedicarme a la venta un tiempo y me daba mucho respeto que nadie supiera quien era yo, donde vivo etc... para que no hicieran una "visita" a las monedas pensando que las tengo en casa (ilusos :no. 

Agradezco mucho a los foreros que han ayudado pensando que era un engaño, yo hubiera esperado un poco más para confirmarlo y actuar, pero también entiendo a los que no confiaban en su palabra. Es posible que no sea de fiar y que sea confiado por naturaleza, pero mi intuición me decía que no tenía intención de estafar y sigo pensando igual..

Lo que si me queda es la sensación de pertenencia a un gran grupo de personas que sin conocerse da lo mejor de sí para ayudar a otros, añadir que Sr. Mojón tiene razón en avisar a la hora de publicar datos personales de alguien públicamente. Confío en que paketazo reciba el dinero en breve, lo que dice es cierto, las transferencias o ingresos de más de 1.000 € quedan registradas en Hacienda (antes eran 3.000), daros cuanta que cuando haceis ingresos en banco a una cuenta que no es vuestra os pedirán hacer una fotocopia del DNI... lo mejor sería hacer varios pequeños ingresos si no queréis que queden registrados vuestros datos.. 

Un saludo


Edito: Leo que Paketazo no ha recibido el dinero, espero que lo reciba cuanto antes o tendré que cambiar mi opinión..


----------



## fini (6 Feb 2015)

Yo tras varios intentos, ayer por fin conseguí contactar con este buen señor, me dijo que se le habían complicados las cosas que le enviase mis datos para devolverme el dinero, a sin que ya os contare lo que pase al final.
saludos.


----------



## maragold (6 Feb 2015)

Tu teoría puede ser cierta. Es decir, no es un estafador, sólo un enorme chapucero intentando sacar unos eurillos extra... con la compra/venta de metales preciosos??? ienso:

Me cuesta creerlo. 

Además tal como ha dicho otro conforero (Arka), a él le intentó timar por eBay en verano pasado. Y tal como él mismo nos cuenta con su otro nick (Ivan Arnau), en Septiembre le bloquearon cuentas de eBay y Paypal con varios miles de Euros. Y ya sabemos que en eBay y Paypal no te bloquean una cuenta por un quítame allá ese envío que me ha llegado tarde...

También tenemos un hilo suyo confirmando que se ha metido en el sistema EmGoldex... :cook:

Yo creo que es un timador de poca monta y con pocas luces. Evidentemente lo de dar una cuenta a su nombre no pega con un timador profesional.

Sea lo que sea, creo que todos hemos aprendido algo.

Hay que confiar en gente con prestigio reconocido, de al menos unos años.
Porque con pocas semanas o meses... te arriesgas a que sea un timador piramidal.

Un abrazo

---------- Post added 06-feb-2015 at 13:54 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Ni un € en mi cuenta. Ni respuesta a ningún correo electrónico.
> 
> Un saludo y me alegro que la gente vaya recuperando el dinero timado por este energúmeno.





fini dijo:


> Yo tras varios intentos, ayer por fin conseguí contactar con este buen señor, me dijo que se le habían complicados las cosas que le enviase mis datos para devolverme el dinero, a sin que ya os contare lo que pase al final.
> saludos.



Vamos, que es viernes por la tarde y al menos dos conforeros no han recuperado su dinero.

*Fini, tu cantidad es inferior a 400€???*


----------



## fini (6 Feb 2015)

El pedido mio son 422 euros.
Yo dudo mucho que este señor este actuando de buena fe, porque si fuese así desde el primer momento se habría puesto en contacto con nosotros para decirnos lo que estaba pasando.
saludos.


----------



## maragold (6 Feb 2015)

fini dijo:


> El pedido mio son 422 euros.
> Yo dudo mucho que este señor este actuando de buena fe, porque si fuese así desde el primer momento se habría puesto en contacto con nosotros para decirnos lo que estaba pasando.
> saludos.



Lo preguntaba porque si la estafa es inferior a 400€, es una simple falta.
Y a lo mejor lo que está haciendo es, una vez que le hemos localizado y desenmascarado, devolver únicamente los ingresos superiores a 400€.

Es que sorprende que a Paketazo, que es el importe más bajo y el pedido más antiguo (mediados de Diciembre)... aún no le haya hecho la devolución.


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2015)

Lo que más me jode del asunto, es que en su último mail me puso esto:

Or et d´argent Or et d´argent 


27 de ene. (hace 10 días)

para mí 

Confie en mi, gracias.
____________________________________________________________

Cuando una persona te pide confianza se la das, y yo y muchos de nosotros se la hemos dado.
Explicaciones verídicas me ha dado 0.

Dinero devuelto 0

Monedas enviadas o número de envío 0

Si ha tenido mala fe...creo que he sido de los pocos que desde un principio dije que confiaba en él. Y él lo sabe.

Pero todo tiene un límite, y por eso hemos llegado a este extremo.

Espero que al menos vaya devolviendo las cantidades de más importe, que realmente son las que pueden hacer más daño a quién las haya sufrido.

¿Estafador?

Nombre falso, dirección falso, teléfono falso, no hay monedas, no hay dinero...yo no sé como llamareis a esto, y lo podréis justificar de mil modos, pero normal no es.

Andorrano o Necho por ejemplo dan la cara tengan sus simpatizantes o detractores, incluso muchos otros foreros que han interactuado en el foro de compraventa, pero esto se escapa de mi comprensión.

Por lo demás, espero quiero y deseo que esto se resuelva satisfactoriamente para todos, incluso para él.


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (6 Feb 2015)

Confirmada la devolución a un tercer conforero.
Paketazo y Fini a la espera de resolución.

No sé si Fernando tiene algún dato más, porque también ha estado en contacto con otras personas estafadas (una incluso de Milanuncios).

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2015)

A estas horas, está todo devuelto y quedan solamente paketazo y fini. Con éste último parece que ha establecido contacto y nos queda paketazo que no tiene noticias. Ya le aconsejé por privado a paketazo que se dirigiera a él por mensaje privado dentro del foro.

Efectivamente, mabv1976, tú y yo establecimos contacto en su momento, pero tengo serias discrepancias -y tú lo sabes- en este asunto. En cualquier caso, es de "sabios" rectificar y a mí, al igual que a otros ya les ha devuelto el dinero, aparte de disculparse. Espero y deseo que este "señor" abandone el tema de los MPs. y creo que se puede sentir satisfecho de que el tema se haya resuelto así, aunque le falta por cumplir con los dos foreros citados.

Y Muchas Gracias por la colaboración desinteresada recibida por los distintos foreros. Especial mención a maragold y a HeuroVurvuja, aunque me dejo unos nombres en el "tintero" porque quiero respetar el derecho a su privacidad.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Tichy (6 Feb 2015)

Es un estafador, malo y con pocas luces, pero un estafador.

Si a alguien le quedan dudas, puede ver en ebay que aunque no están activos los perfiles que citaba un forero mensajes atrás, se puede consultar la ristra de negativos dejada por damnificados. 

El modus operandi era idéntico, unas cuantas ventas, puede que alguna verdadera y otras parece que "trucadas" (presumiblemente a otros perfiles falsos) y una vez ganada la confianza, muchas ventas a precio bajo y luego desaparecer.

Pongo el enlace a uno de los perfiles en ebay (y que no os quepa duda, es la misma persona):

Perfil de votos de eBay de vlctangibles2014


----------



## maragold (6 Feb 2015)

:8:

Al loro. En eBay uno de los que comentan negativamente a vlctangibles2014, le acusa de ser también el_rincon_del_sigloXX2014 y bullimarke.

el_rincon_del_sigloxx2014 on eBay

bullimarkeen ebay

Pues bien, fijaos el usuario que he encontrado en MilAnuncios... el_rincon_del_SigloXX.
Ojo a la dirección física (bingo!... Faura)

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - El_Rincon_del_SigloXX - calle mayor, 83 Faura (Valencia) - Tfno 666297888

Buscando en el caché de Google, este vendedor tuvo monedas a la venta en Diciembre!

Lo suyo es que los afectados pongáis una denuncia conjunta. Podríais librar a docenas de personas de sus continuas estafas.

Sinvergüenzaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Feb 2015)

Maragold, no sé si te habías dado cuenta, pero días atrás yo ya había avisado de ese tío.

Yo tuve una "experiencia" (por cierto, muy mala) con él

Aquí están los posts:

Hotia, ese tío el famoso

He estado hurgando en mis mensajes antiguos y puedo dar estos:

Si hay algo positivo en esto, al "triangular" las estafas de vendedores de MPs, todos los caminos nos conducen a ese tío, por lo tanto, afortunadamente, creo que hay relativamente pocos estafadores de MPs.

Evidentemente, los hay, pero veo pocos casos de este tipo.

Saludos


----------



## maragold (6 Feb 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Maragold, no sé si te habías dado cuenta, pero días atrás yo ya había avisado de ese tío.
> 
> Yo tuve una "experiencia" (por cierto, muy mala) con él
> 
> ...



Cierto Refinanciado, no había caído en que ya los tenías localizados.

Aquí está otro de sus eBayers.

el_rincon_del_sigloxx2013 on eBay

Del forero Kitleron nunca más se supo.

maya04.05 on eBay


----------



## Arka (6 Feb 2015)

maragold dijo:


> Vamos, que si no es por mis humildes investigaciones y la (inestimable) colaboración de Heurovurvuja... nos depluma varios miles de euros. Será joputa!
> 
> Y tú cómo no nos has avisado antes, leñe!!!
> 
> ...




Si llego a leer antes el hilo compañero... os hubiese avisado antes, en su día a mi me envío unos cuantos mails llorando, que si Paypal le habia retenido todo su dinero, que si Ebay era un timo, que si despues de hacer bien las cosas era injusto que le retuviesen su dinero, que solo ganaba Paypal y Ebay dinero..... pero el muy cabrón ni enviar las monedas, ni devolver el dinero.
Yo creo, no estoy muy seguro de cuantos usuarios tiene en Ebay, por lo menos dos cuentas que yo sepa, *el_rincon_del_sigloxx2013* era uno y el otro al que le compre *el_rincon_del_sigloxx2014* con bastantes transacciones positivas que es lo que me extraño, aprovecho para que sepais el nick de Ivan Arnau en Ebay, pero fijo que los cambia cada poco.


----------



## Vize (6 Feb 2015)

Lo bueno del asunto es que hemos aprendido una lección, lo malo es que Ivan Arnau también la ha aprendido y la próxima vez no será tan fácil pillarle con el carrito de los helaos.

Además, ahora sabe que la única consecuencia de sus fechorías, si es que se las cazan, es devolver lo estafado y decir que lo siente mucho y que no volverá a ocurrir


----------



## maragold (6 Feb 2015)

He editado el post inicial para incluir un resumen de nicks y páginas utilizadas para sus (presuntas) estafas.

A ver si así le tenemos controlado.

Jeta, que eres un jeta!!!


----------



## musu19 (6 Feb 2015)

internet es una mina... con un solo dato te lleva a otro.... y este tio esta totalmente REGISTRADO!!!!

pd: la cria de canarios sera mejor que las monedas



Spoiler



esta web la encontre por su numero de tlfno csac


----------



## Or et d´argent (6 Feb 2015)

No voy a alegar nada hasta que no devuelva el dinero de las personas perjudicadas por esto.
Se están equivocando muchísimo conmigo.


----------



## maragold (6 Feb 2015)

Or et d´argent dijo:


> No voy a alegar nada hasta que no devuelva el dinero de las personas perjudicadas por esto.
> Se están equivocando muchísimo conmigo.



Esperamos (impacientes) tus explicaciones.
Empieza por los múltiples usuarios de eBay y las docenas de estafados.

Y devuelve la pasta (de una puta vez) a Paketazo y a Fini.

Jeta. Que eres un jeta.


----------



## Jarel! (6 Feb 2015)

Or et d´argent dijo:


> No voy a alegar nada hasta que no devuelva el dinero de las personas perjudicadas por esto.
> Se están equivocando muchísimo conmigo.



"Querido" amigo, el que parece se ha equivocado eres tú....


----------



## vengadordelacapa (6 Feb 2015)




----------



## Refinanciado (7 Feb 2015)

musu19 dijo:


> internet es una mina... con un solo dato te lleva a otro.... y este tio esta totalmente REGISTRADO!!!!
> 
> pd: la cria de canarios sera mejor que las monedas
> 
> ...



: : Joer este tío es una verdadera joyita (nunca mejor dicho).

Hace de to', fontanero, criador de canarios, vendedor de MPs...

Aunque si cría canarios y hace fontanería tal y como vende MPs, vamos que seguro tiene canarios gays y su casa parecerá las cataratas del niagara, jeje


----------



## Visrul (8 Feb 2015)

Or et d´argent dijo:


> No voy a alegar nada hasta que no devuelva el dinero de las personas perjudicadas por esto.
> Se están equivocando muchísimo conmigo.



:8:
Pues no se que quiere que le diga, pero salvo que tenga usted un problema de triple personalidad (al menos) o su nick lo utilicen varias personas, me parece a mi que mucho, mucho, no nos estamos equivocando... :no:


----------



## juanje (8 Feb 2015)

buenas me he registrado simplemente para comentar en este hilo yo no digo que sea un estafador o no pero lo unico que digo es que ami me han llegado mis monedas como me sonaba raro fue previsor y hice un pedido minimo y tube que dar muchas vueltas para que me lo enviara pero finalmente me llegaron mis monedas espero que tengais suerte los que no teneis vuestro dinero un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2015)

Pues, ayer un señor canario (b.k.w..i) me comentó que también está afectado. En su caso son 10 Maple Leaf y espero que se le devuelva también el dinero. En cualquier caso, ya le asesoré y esperemos que lo consiga. A malas, me comentó que denunciaría...


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2015)

Pues a mi ni me mandado las monedas, ni me ha devuelto la pasta, ni me ha respondido los mails.

Que quede claro.

Un saludo y espero que cumpla. No le pido nada mas, ni nada que no haya prometido.


----------



## paketazo (9 Feb 2015)

Actualizo el post para decir que el vendedor (Or et D´argent), me ha solicitado vía mensaje privado de este foro Nº de cuenta, titular, y fecha del ingreso, y cuantía.

He llamado a quién me lleva el caso, y le he dado esta semana de margen para poner las cosas en regla.

Simplemente quería comentarlo y que quede constancia en el hilo.

Un saludo y buena tarde a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2015)

Que tomen nota los posibles afectados que queden: dirigirse a él mediante mensaje privado a través del foro. Bueno, parece ser que pronto se resolverá este enojoso asunto.


----------



## John Galt 007 (9 Feb 2015)

Veo que hay un mercado bastante grande de personas que compran y venden monedas.

También veo que hay bastante falta de seriedad en muchos proveedores. No es la primera vez que oigo que a la gente le llegan las monedas tarde o no llegan en absoluto.

Si alguien pudiese llevar esto de forma seria, como una empresa, podría hacerse un buen hueco en el mercado. Haria falta un capital para comprar las monedas antes de venderlas y no financiarse con dinero del cliente.


----------



## paketazo (9 Feb 2015)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Veo que hay un mercado bastante grande de personas que compran y venden monedas.
> 
> También veo que hay bastante falta de seriedad en muchos proveedores. No es la primera vez que oigo que a la gente le llegan las monedas tarde o no llegan en absoluto.
> 
> Si alguien pudiese llevar esto de forma seria, como una empresa, podría hacerse un buen hueco en el mercado. Haria falta un capital para comprar las monedas antes de venderlas y no financiarse con dinero del cliente.




Ya. No lo habíamos pensado. Y si inviertes 100.000€ en comprar metal...que no es nada apenas, y el precio del activo baja un 5% entre medias a quién le vendes tus monedas más caras. y ya no digo si baja un 20%.


Un saludo


----------



## fini (9 Feb 2015)

Buenas tardes, comentaros que a mi ya me a devuelto el dinero.
Agradecer a los que de una forma u otra habéis estado hay para que esto se fuese resolviendo.
Gracias y continuar así.
saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2015)

A falta de paketazo y me consta que hay voluntad de solucionarlo en nada, pues todos parecen haber recibido su dinero, incluido el señor canario al que hacía referencia ayer.
En fin, dentro del "mal rato" pasado, pues parece que ya está CASI solventado el problema. Que nos sirva a todos de experiencia y si eso nos ha pasado a "metaleros" con bastante "experiencia", pues que los más "novatos" lo tengan en cuenta a la hora de comprar monedas y/o lingotes de MPs. Y agradecer muy especialmente su colaboración a mis amigos maragold, HeuruVurbuja y Vize. Me dejo otros más en el tintero y es que en el mundo "metalero" podremos tener diferentes opiniones, pero a la hora de la verdad se ha comprobado que somos una "piña"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## musu19 (12 Feb 2015)

UPeo!!! para saber como quedo el tema!!! 

Espero respuestas por ambas partes!!!!!


----------



## paketazo (13 Feb 2015)

A mi me ha aplazado el pago para el lunes a las 13:30 según privado recibido ayer. A ver si va de esta.

Un saludo


----------



## musu19 (13 Feb 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> A mi me ha aplazado el pago...



Es decir que esta solucionado a medias??

tu eras el que menos tenia "invertido/comprado" con el, no?


Gracias!


----------



## paketazo (13 Feb 2015)

musu19 dijo:


> Es decir que esta solucionado a medias??
> 
> tu eras el que menos tenia "invertido/comprado" con el, no?
> 
> ...



Pienso que sí. Poco más de 150€

Ya os contaré lunes

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (16 Feb 2015)

Transferencia recibida por parte de Or et d´argent .

Por lo que a mi persona se refiere, deuda saldada. Espero que en su próxima singladura le salgan las cosas mejor a este hombre.

Un saludo y gracias a todos los interesados/involucrados en el tema.

En especial a Maragold y Fernandojcg.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Me alegro de que se haya solucionado el tema y contigo ya han recuperado su dinero TODOS los afectados de este foro e incluso también uno que nos vino "rebotado" desde otro sitio...

Yo no le deseo ningún mal a este individuo, pero SI que le aconsejaría que se "olvidase" de los MPs y de cualquier "pensamiento negativo" respecto a acometer según qué "negocios"... Esta vez ha salido muy bien librado, pero ya se sabe aquello de que no hay que tentar a la Suerte...

Y agradecer la "piña" que se ha formado alrededor de este tema y, especialmente, al creador del hilo, mí amigo maragold, así como a todos aquellos que han participado activamente para solucionar este enojoso asunto.

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (16 Feb 2015)

Me alegro de que todos los compañeros hayan recuperado su dinero.
Espero que este espabilado cese en sus andanzas, aunque me temo que seguirá estafando gente en eBay, Milanuncios y demás... ya que es muy difícil seguirle la pista.

Estaremos atentos.

Ha sido un placer aportar mi granito de arena.

Y un saludo para nuestro particular "Garganta Profunda"... HeuroVurvuja!!! 

Saludos


----------



## musu19 (16 Feb 2015)

ahora que esta todo solucionado... 

Un tutorial de como debemos de actuar ante un caso asi!!


----------



## olestalkyn (17 Feb 2015)

Me alegro de que todo haya terminado bien y de haber aportado mi granito de arena.
Moraleja: A veces lo barato sale caro
Saludos


----------



## timonazo (17 Feb 2015)

*uno mas en la familia*

Hola;
Soy nuevo en esto y me ha sucedido como algun forero mas el susodicho también me ha timado a falta de que me devuelva el dinero tal y como me ha dicho que va hacer , para poneros en el caso le realice un pedido con su correspondiente transferencia a la cuenta de la caixa pues lo vi por milanuncios el dia 23-12-2014 para prepararme el regalo de reyes y cual fue mi sorpresa que las monedas no llegaron ni por reyes ni despues y aun sigo esperando pero ahora me ha comentado que ha tenido problemas y que me devuelve el dinero pero sigo esperando asi que de momento sumar uno mas a la lista , me alegro escuchar que es verdad de que esta devolviendolo , en menudo marron esta metido aunque hasta lo que yo se , se la han debido de jugar pero es lo que pasa si ofreces algo que no tienes en stock, en caso de que no devuelva el dinero que se puede hacer ante este problema pues es la primera vez que me pasa algo asi por suerte la mayoria de la gente es legal,
Saludos
timonazo


----------



## paketazo (17 Feb 2015)

*timonazo* si el dinero que te debe es poco, pues insístele y trata de que te lo reintegre. De momento ya ves que ha respondido, ha tardado pero ha respondido.

Si es una cantidad considerable, pues ultimátum y denuncia.

Nosotros en este foro ya teníamos todo en manos de un bufete de abogados con las pruebas, transferencias, mails, nombre, dirección etc. Y ya se estaba hablando de delito penal grave por la cantidad que supuestamente podía haber inmovilizado, además de fraude fiscal, identidad falsa etc. Por suerte para él, ya se ha anulado todo el proceso justo in extremis.

Finalmente ha devuelto todo a los de este foro, y supongo a ti también te lo devolverá en breve, no nos ha dado motivos a partir de ahora para no creerle.

Un saludo y ya nos contarás como queda tu caso.


----------



## timonazo (18 Feb 2015)

Gracias paketazo ya veremos en que queda la cosa espero por su bien que me devuelva el dinero ya os ire contando os envió mi direccion de correo para comunicarnos por privado pues soy nuevo en esto y nunca me habia pasado, al igual necesito vuestra ayuda por si tendria que denunciar de momento le he dado un voto de confianza pero sino necesitaria estar en contacto con vosotros para saber que tengo que hacer


----------



## maxmin (18 Feb 2015)

Yo que tu quitaba la dirección de correo. Es mas seguro que la envíes por mp.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2015)

Hola, timonazo: Te aconsejo que vayas a tu banco a reclamar la transferencia y denuncies que fue en pago a unas monedas que no has recibido y tienes que manifestar si dudas de que el titular de la cuenta sea el mismo al que fue dirigida la transferencia. Eso es lo que ha pasado por este foro y desconozco si ha sido tu caso y es algo que deberías de comprobar. Esta reclamación la deberías llevar por escrito y podría pasar que de tener éxito la recuperación del dinero te apliquen la comisión que tengan para esta tramitación.

En este hilo tienes la suficiente información para promover las acciones legales que puedas estimar oportunas, pero es mejor que le indiques que no tiene otra salida que devolverte tu dinero y será la mejor solución. No dudo de que después de su experiencia por aquí te devuelva el dinero.

Y piensa también que aquí unos cuantos foreros hemos perdido mucho tiempo solucionando el problema que se había generado, pero yo ya lo tengo cerrado y es que no podemos seguir atendiendo todas las reclamaciones que pueda haber generado este individuo. Insisto en que aquí hay la suficiente información para llevar el asunto hacia una resolución más o menos amistosa o por lo legal.

Saludos y Suerte.


----------



## timonazo (19 Feb 2015)

*gracias fernando*

Gracias fernando haber si tengo suerte y el tambien la tiene y todo se arregla amistosamente ya os mantendre informados para ver que pasa se ja comprmetido en hacerme el ingreso la semana que viene , un saludo y gracias por ayudarme , quitaría lo del correo pero no se como hacerlo aun asi no sale en el anuncio pues pone descargar imágenes


----------



## maragold (26 Feb 2015)

timonazo dijo:


> Gracias fernando haber si tengo suerte y el tambien la tiene y todo se arregla amistosamente ya os mantendre informados para ver que pasa se ja comprmetido en hacerme el ingreso la semana que viene , un saludo y gracias por ayudarme , quitaría lo del correo pero no se como hacerlo aun asi no sale en el anuncio pues pone descargar imágenes



Ha pasado una semana.
Te ha devuelto la pasta?


----------



## timonazo (27 Feb 2015)

maragold dijo:


> Ha pasado una semana.
> Te ha devuelto la pasta?



de momento no se comprometio en ingresar hoy y no lo ha hecho si es asi el lunes a demandar ya os mantendre informados


----------



## YOL (28 Feb 2015)

Yo alucino con la gente, compra por la internete , fiandose de particulares desconocidos,y no hablamos de pequeñas cantidades, 

Si con grandes empresas ya hay que tener mucho cuidado , con particulares desconocidos , ni te cuento, 

Los ladrones se deben estar forrando vendiendo su mercancia a buen precio por la internete.


----------



## mk73 (28 Feb 2015)

YOL dijo:


> Yo alucino con la gente, compra por la internete , fiandose de particulares desconocidos,y no hablamos de pequeñas cantidades,
> 
> Si con grandes empresas ya hay que tener mucho cuidado , con particulares desconocidos , ni te cuento,
> 
> Los ladrones se deben estar forrando vendiendo su mercancia a buen precio por la internete.



Esto q ha pasado a este grupo de foreros, te puede pasar a ti o a mi o a cualquiera. Nadie estamos exentos.


----------



## paketazo (2 Mar 2015)

YOL dijo:


> Yo alucino con la gente, compra por la internete , fiandose de particulares desconocidos,y no hablamos de pequeñas cantidades,
> 
> Si con grandes empresas ya hay que tener mucho cuidado , con particulares desconocidos , ni te cuento,
> 
> Los ladrones se deben estar forrando vendiendo su mercancia a buen precio por la internete.



Todos tenemos una primera vez.

Yo tuve hace años mi primera venta en ebay por que una persona confió en mi.

Si no funcionase la compra venta por la red, no existiría milanuncios, segundamano.es, ni otras docenas de páginas dónde se hacen negocios de millones al día, con personas que nunca antes han vendido nada de nada.

A mi casi me la cuelan, es cierto, sin embargo el 100% de todo lo que llevo comprado por la red, que es un montón de pasta, no me ha dado problemas, y todos esos que me han vendido también tuvieron una primera vez.

No trato de defender a nadie, solo de ver la lógica del mundo en que vivimos.

Un saludo


----------



## conde84 (2 Mar 2015)

Yo ahora mismo estoy reclamando a paypal 200 euros de un pedido que hice por ebay a un aleman con 74000 votos positivos,y de repente ha cancelado la cuenta y no se sabe su paradero..... esos seres de luz los alemanes.

Menos mal que con paypal espero recuperar el dinero si problemas,pero a cualquiera nos la pueden colar aunque aparentemente la persona sea confiable.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2015)

Hola, conde84: Espero que se arregle tu tema, al menos el pago por PayPal ya te da cierta garantía. Realmente, he pasado de responder al "espabilado" de turno, ya que no me suele interesar aquella gente que no aporta nada y, además, llevo muchos años en los MPs y nunca me había ocurrido algo parecido. En cualquier caso, que sepamos el timo en este foro no ha llegado a suceder y ha quedado en supuesto "intento", eso sí gracias a los amigos del foro que colaboraron activamente para solucionarlo.

Lo dicho: que recuperes al menos tu dinero. Y lo otro simple "ruido"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2015)

# Or et d´argent: Deje de hacer el GILIPOLLAS y devuelva de una puta vez su dinero a timonazo... Yo le he aconsejado a éste que si en 48 horas no se soluciona su tema que presente la oportuna denuncia. No será por PRUEBAS...


----------



## ignacio_almuzara (2 Mar 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo estoy reclamando a paypal 200 euros de un pedido que hice por ebay a un aleman con 74000 votos positivos,y de repente ha cancelado la cuenta y no se sabe su paradero..... esos seres de luz los alemanes.
> 
> Menos mal que con paypal espero recuperar el dinero si problemas,pero a cualquiera nos la pueden colar aunque aparentemente la persona sea confiable.



Buenas conde84, su nick empieza por www?? y no son 74.000 son casi 44.000 votos no??

Si es el mismo que creo que si a mi me debe 250 euros, y a un amigo 1700 euros... Obviamente reclamados los 2 por paypal desde el viernes... Estuve mirando su facebook, y la semana pasada puso que por problemas habian tenido que cambiar y alguna cosa mas, pero no contestan casi nada.

Un saludo y recuperaremos el dinero gracias a paypal, porque por el...


----------



## conde84 (3 Mar 2015)

ignacio_almuzara dijo:


> Buenas conde84, su nick empieza por www?? y no son 74.000 son casi 44.000 votos no??
> 
> Si es el mismo que creo que si a mi me debe 250 euros, y a un amigo 1700 euros... Obviamente reclamados los 2 por paypal desde el viernes... Estuve mirando su facebook, y la semana pasada puso que por problemas habian tenido que cambiar y alguna cosa mas, pero no contestan casi nada.
> 
> Un saludo y recuperaremos el dinero gracias a paypal, porque por el...



Correcto,no se porque tenia en la cabeza que eran 74000,como bien dices son 44000,si empieza por www y acaba por muenzen_com,es el mismo que a mi.

Menudo pajaro el amigo,menos mal que con paypal no suele haber problemas.
Yo mañana lo elevo ya a reclamacion,y supongo que no haya problema alguno en que devuelvan el dinero,porque nunca me habia pasado esto ni he tenido que reclamar nada.
Si yo con 200 euros ya estoy diciendo ''a ver si sale todo bien'',tu amigo con 1700 tela.

Bueno espero que todo salga bien y el dinero sea devuelto.

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (3 Mar 2015)

Los compañeros que han comprado por ebay si demuestran que no han recibido lo comprado, y a mayores el vendedor no contesta a los mails etc. No tendrán problema y recuperarán su dinero, eso sí, deberán esperar unos cuantos días.

Pero para eso se paga la comisión de pay pal, para estar cubiertos en las compras sobre todo por ebay, fuera de esta plataforma no sé como funciona.

En cuanto al tema del oro falso, las monedas de oro más recientes tipo krugerrands, filarmónicas, maple etc. tienen unas características físicas muy específicas, diámetro, grosor, peso...el volumen/peso/densidad de un metal el único. La vieja formula de física D=m/v

Si fusilan una moneda con otro metal o aleación, con las mismas características físicas que otra moneda, no coincidirá el peso, y si hacen coincidir el peso, no coincidirá el volumen.

Yo en compras a desconocidos en mano, me llevaría una bascula de precisión y un calibre, además de en un papel apuntadas las características de la moneda.

Con desconocidos a distancia la cosa se complica, pues pueden mandarte una onza de chocolate, y alegar que te han enviado oro puro...demuéstralo tu que no es así.

En una onza de plata no te juegas mucho, pero en una de oro la cosa es más complicada

Un saludo


----------



## ignacio_almuzara (3 Mar 2015)

Conde84.

De esos 1700 euros del amigo, 550 son mios, osea que mio tiene 800 euros.. nosotros elevamos el caso a paypal al momento, abrimos disputa, y elevamos, un tio que llevaba 2 semanas sin contestar a los correos, no va a contestar a paypal ahora cuando le estaran lloviendo las reclamaciones... 

Paketazo

Paypal, aunque compres fuera de ebay, si el pago lo realizas como pago de producto, siempre estas protegido, otra cosa es enviar dinero como amigo, que obviamente es lo mismo que una transferencia.


----------



## timonazo (3 Mar 2015)

*timonazo*

Hola ;
Cansado de esperar las mentiras de este y bajo las recomendaciones que he recibido , ya le he puesto la correspondiente denuncia por mi parte hubiese preferido que no hubiese sido asi pero no me ha dejado otra y la verdad es que no me importa pues mas me importa es que todos nos podamos sentir mas seguros con nuestras compras y este tipo de personas no se merecen quedar impunes , bueno muchas gracias a todos en especial a maragold , fernando y heuroburbuja por vuestra ayuda , si alquien necesita colaboracion , datos de mi denuncia , etc , por privado os contestare,
Un saludo,


----------



## Or et d´argent (4 Mar 2015)

Compañero tienes una transferencia ejecutada desde el lunes, te debería aparecer ya...revisalo.


----------



## vengadordelacapa (4 Mar 2015)




----------



## timonazo (5 Mar 2015)

Or et d´argent dijo:


> Compañero tienes una transferencia ejecutada desde el lunes, te debería aparecer ya...revisalo.



hola;
Lo primero darte las gracias por finalizar con la pesadilla que te recuerdo que comenzo el año pasado pues el pedido y la transacción lo realice el 23-12-2014 no te puedo dar las gracias por fastidiarme el regalo de reyes aunque me vendra baltasar cualquier dia de estos jajaaa y tampoco por el tiempo y la espera e ilusión que me hiciste perder pero bueno a la vista de que te denuncie y te lo hice saber has rectificado y te felicito por ello mas vale tarde que nunca aunque te lo hubiese agradecido mas si no me hubieras hecho denunciar pero FELICIDADES he recuperado mi dinero y es suficiente lo siquiente que hare es retirar la denuncia y celebrarlo con 470€ para algo me dará jajaaaa, bueno para ti es suficiente el resto es para agradecer a la gente del foro por toda su ayuda en especial a fernando - maragold - heuroburbuja , muchas gracias intentare sequiros pues me pareceis geniales gracias habeis sido parte importante en recuperar mi dinero , espero que sea el último de esta pesadilla y que al final todo quedé en nada lo que también os agradezco estodo lo que he aprendido con vosotros , un abrazo 
un saludo,
Timonazo


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2015)

Hola, timonazo: Me alegro de que se haya solucionado el tema y, la verdad, hay que agradecerlo a todo el colectivo "metalero" que se ha movilizado. Realmente, una gran lección de Solidaridad y es extensible a algunos conforeros pro-Bitcoin que también han apoyado. Especial mención para el creador del hilo: maragold y también a Heurovurbuja y Vize. No puedo olvidarme de las carcajadas que me ha provocado el vengadordelacapa, lo de "Machete" fue de "descojone"...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## paketazo (6 Mar 2015)

Pienso que cerrado este episodio en lo que a devoluciones se refiere, el principal implicado podría lavar su nombre si el quisiera dando una explicación coherente de lo que le ha sucedido, ya no por él mismo, que seguro no le volverá a pasar, si no por otros que se aventuren en el pantanoso terreno de la compra venta de metales.

Un saludo y gracias a todos, da gusto formar parte aun que sea de refilón, de algo que sí funciona.


----------



## maragold (6 Mar 2015)

Gracias por los agradecimientos (valga la redundancia).

Ha sido un placer! :o

Un abrazo y buen finde a todos


----------



## conde84 (17 Mar 2015)

Al final recupere mis 200 euros del vendedor este aleman de ebay con 74000 votos positivos que desaparecio de repente.
Este vendedor,a parte de estos votos tenia una buena tienda en internet de monedas,asi que recuerdo que nunca estamos libres de que nos la cuelen.

Por otra parte estos dias me informe mucho de como solucionaba paypal las cosas y he de decir que he leido en muchos sitios que *si el vendedor retira los fondos de su cuenta de paypal,te quedas sin un duro*(por lo menos eso dicen en varios foros,yo no puedo confirmar esto porque a mi si me lo han devuelto)Solo te cubren 100 euros de un seguro que tiene ebay con paypal.

Asi que ojo de todas formas con ebay y paypal.

Saludos


----------

